#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

## Mohamed

Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

By American Petroleum Institute

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## kshaa

thnks brother....

----------


## aliali

Thank You

----------


## dkp.engineer

Thank You

----------


## flare

thanx eng.mohamed go a head

----------


## TRIKA OLIVEIRA

Mohamed, the file is expired..

----------


## salem001

Dear/ENG. Mohammed
After my best regards.
no files in this link it's say " The file link that you requested is not valid. Please contact link publisher or"
please help me to get this book  because i need it.
best regards and thanks

----------


## alaa_alsarmad

Thanks a lot Mr Mohamed

----------


## chel_adel

thanks

----------


## kamalnashar

thanks

----------


## zlith

thank you !!!

----------


## ali

> Dear/ENG. Mohammed
> After my best regards.
> no files in this link it's say " The file link that you requested is not valid. Please contact link publisher or"
> please help me to get this book  because i need it.
> best regards and thanks



Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17-Marine Measurement: Section 1 : Guidelines for Marine Cargo Inspection

    * Publisher:   Amer Petroleum Inst
    * Number Of Pages:  
    * Publication Date:   1986-01
    * ISBN-10 / ASIN:   9996207056
    * ISBN-13 / EAN:   9789996207051 

Chap 04 - Proving Systems PDF file, 248p. (11.97MB) 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## khanengineer

AoA.. brother i tried 2 download but both link had an error.. plz tell me how i can get it

See More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## alwaw911

THanks bros!!!

----------


## alwaw911

Thanks a lot Sr Mohamed!...once again, great source.

----------


## heer

hi all 
 i need Bis methods
can any one have  IS:1447, 1201, 2488,

----------


## bakhtiar.yousefi

Dear/ENG. Mohammed
After my best regards.
no files in this link it's say " The file link that you requested is not valid. Please contact link publisher or"
please help me to get this book because i need it.
best regards and thanks

----------


## sambun

Dear Mr. Mohamed,
Links dead all ! Pls re-upload !
Thanks !

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

sambun 

API MANUAL OF PETROLEUM MEASUREMENT STANDARD (MPMS)  CHAPTER 1 

API	MPMS 1 SPANISH	ACTV	7/1/1994	Manual de Est&aacute;ndares de Medici&oacute;n de Petr&oacute;leo Cap&iacute;tulo 1  Vocabulario
API	MPMS 1	ACTV	7/1/1994	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 1 - Vocabulary

Monggo dipun unjuk
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.83 MB

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Hi Guys,
*
ALL ABOUT API MANUAL OF PETROLEUM MEASUREMENT STANDARD (MPMS)*

In my API Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standard (MPMS) library, I have the following standard as stated below. The size of file is about 554 MB and I do not have much time to upload all the files. But...... I will _upload base on request only_ on this web pages. You just ask which one you need and I upload it ( no special request to certain email adress ) 

API	H00005	PEND	11/1/2000	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards - Draft Standard - Sediment and Water - Continuous On-Line Measurement of Water Content in Petroleum and Petroleum Products First Edition
API	H00008	PEND	10/1/2002	Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Ultrasonic Flowmeters Using Transit Time Technology First Edition
API	INTERPRETATIONS 1988	ACTV	10/1/1989	1988 Interpretations - Technical Publications Answers to Technical Inquiries
API	INTERPRETATIONS 1989	ACTV	9/1/1991	1989 and 1990 Interpretations - Technical Publications Answers to Technical Inquiries
API	INTERPRETATIONS 1991	ACTV	8/1/1992	1991 Interpretations - Technical Publications Answers to Technical Inquiries
API	INTERPRETATIONS 1992	ACTV	6/1/1993	1992 Interpretations - Technical Publications Answers to Technical Inquiries
API	INTERPRETATIONS 1993	ACTV	8/1/1994	1993 Interpretations - Technical Publications Answers to Technical Inquiries
API	INTERPRETATIONS 1995	ACTV	2/1/1996	1994 and 1995 Interpretations - Technical Publications Answers to Technical Inquiries
API	MPMS 1 SPANISH	ACTV	7/1/1994	Manual de Est&aacute;ndares de Medici&oacute;n de Petr&oacute;leo Cap&iacute;tulo 1  Vocabulario
API	MPMS 1	ACTV	7/1/1994	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 1 - Vocabulary
API	MPMS 2.2A	ACTV	2/1/1995 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standard Chapter 2 - Tank Calibration Section 2A - Measurement and Calibration of Upright Cylindrical Tanks by the Manual Tank Strapping Method First Edition
API	MPMS 2.2B	ACTV	3/1/1989 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 2 - Tank Calibration Section 2B - Calibration of Upright Cylindrical Tanks Using the Optical Reference Line Method First Edition
API	MPMS 2.2C	ACTV	1/1/2002	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 2 - Tank Calibration Section 2C - Calibration of Upright Cylindrical Tanks Using the Optical-Triangulation Method First Edition/ ISO 7507-3 Adoption
API	MPMS 2.2D	ACTV	8/1/2003	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 2  Tank Calibration Section 2D  Calibration of Upright Cylindrical Tanks Using the Internal Electrooptical Distance Ranging Method First Edition/ISO 7507-4 Adoption
API	MPMS 2.7	ACTV	3/1/1991 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 2 - Tank Calibration Section 7 - Calibration of Barge Tanks First Edition
API	MPMS 2.8A	ACTV	3/1/1991 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 2 - Tank Calibration Section 8A - Calibration of Tanks on Ships and Oceangoing Barges First Edition
API	MPMS 2.8B	ACTV	1/1/1995 (R 2000)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 2 - Tank Calibration Section 8B - Recommended Practice for the Establishment of the Location of the Reference Gauge Point and the Gauge Height of Tanks on Marine Tank Vessels First Edition
API	MPMS 3.1A	ACTV	12/1/1994	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging Section 1A - Standard Practice for the Manual Gauging of Petroleum and Petroleum Products First Edition; Replaces STD 2545
API	MPMS 3.1B	ACTV	6/1/2001 (R 1997)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging Section 1B - Standard Practice for Level Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons in Stationary Tanks by Automatic Tank Gauging Second Edition
API	MPMS 3.2	ACTV	1/1/1995 (R 2000)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging Section 2 - Standard Practice for Gauging Petroleum and Petroleum Products in Tank Cars First Edition; Replaces STD 2545
API	MPMS 3.3	ACTV	6/1/1996	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging Section 3 - Standard Practice for Level Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons in Stationary Pressurized Storage Tanks by Automatic Tank Gauging First Edition; Replaces STD 2545
API	MPMS 3.4	ACTV	1/1/1995 (R 2000)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging Section 4 - Standard Practice for Level Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons on Marine Vessels by Automatic Tank Gauging First Edition; Replaces STD 2545
API	MPMS 3.5	ACTV	3/1/1997	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging; Section 5 - Standard Practice for Level Measurement of Light Hydrocarbon Liquids Onboard Marine Vessels by Automatic Tank Gauging First Edition
API	MPMS 3.6	ACTV	2/1/2001	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging; Section 6 - Meaurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Hybrid Tank Measurement Systems First Edition
API	MPMS 4.1	ACTV	5/1/1998 (R 1993)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 4 - Proving Systems Section 1 - Introduction Second Edition
API	MPMS 4.2	ACTV	9/1/2003 (R 1993)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 4 - Proving Systems Section 2 - Displacement Provers Third Edition
API	MPMS 4.3	ACTV	7/1/1988 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 4 - Proving Systems Section 3 - Small Volume Provers First Edition
API	MPMS 4.4	ACTV	5/1/1998 (R 1993)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 4 - Proving Systems Section 4 - Tank Provers Second Edition
API	MPMS 4.5	ACTV	5/1/2000	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 4 - Proving Systems Section 5 - Master-Meter Provers Second Edition; Supersedes 1101, 2531, 2533, 2534
API	MPMS 4.6	ACTV	5/1/1999	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 4 - Proving Systems Section 6 - Pulse Interpolation Second Edition
API	MPMS 4.7	ACTV	12/1/1998	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 4 - Proving Systems Section 7 - Field - Standard Test Measures Second Edition
API	MPMS 4.8	ACTV	11/1/1995 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 4 - Proving Systems Section 8 - Operation of Proving Systems
API	MPMS 5.1	ACTV	9/1/1995 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 5 - Metering Section 1 - General Considerations for Measurement by Meters Third Edition
API	MPMS 5.2	ACTV	11/1/1987 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 5 - Liquid Metering Section 2 - Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Displacement Meters Second Edition
API	MPMS 5.3	ACTV	9/1/2000	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 5 - Metering Section 3 - Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Turbine Meters Fourth Edition
API	MPMS 5.4	ACTV	9/1/1995 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 5 - Metering Section 4 - Accessory Equipment for Liquid Meters Third Edition
API	MPMS 5.5	ACTV	6/1/1982 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 5 - Metering Section 5 - Fidelity and Security of Flow Measurement Pulsed-Data Transmission Systems First Edition
API	MPMS 5.6	ACTV	10/1/2002	Metering, Section 6 - Measurment of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Coriolis Meters First Edition; Replaces API H00004 and API H00006
API	MPMS 6.1	ACTV	5/1/1991 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 6 - Metering Assemblies Section 1 - Lease Automatic Custody Transfer (LACT) Systems Second Edition
API	MPMS 6.2	ACTV	2/1/2004 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 6 - Metering Assemblies Section 2 - Loading-Rack Metering Systems Third Edition
API	MPMS 6.4	ACTV	6/1/1984 (R 1996)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 6 - Metering Section 4 - Metering Systems for Aviation Fueling Facilities First Edition
API	MPMS 6.5	ACTV	5/1/1991 (R 2000)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 6 - Metering Assemblies Section 5 - Metering Systems for Loading and Unloading Marine Bulk Carriers Second Edition
API	MPMS 6.6	ACTV	5/1/1991 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 6 - Metering Assemblies Section 6 - Pipeline Metering Systems Second Edition
API	MPMS 6.7	ACTV	5/1/1991 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 6 - Metering Assemblies Section 7 - Metering Viscous Hydrocarbons Second Edition
API	MPMS 7	ACTV	6/1/2001	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 7 - Temperature Determination First Edition; Supersedes Chapter 7, Section 1, 2, 3 and 4
API	MPMS 8.1	ACTV	10/1/1995 (R 2000)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 8 - Sampling Section 1 - Standard Practice for Manual Sampling of Petroleum and Petroleum Products Third Edition; ASTM D4057
API	MPMS 8.2	ACTV	10/1/1995 (R 2000)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 8 - Sampling Section 2 - Standard Practice for Automatic Sampling of Liquid Petroleum and Petroleum Products Second Edition; ASTM D4177
API	MPMS 8.3	ACTV	10/1/1995 (R 2000)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 8 - Sampling Section 3 - Standard Practice for Mixing and Handling of Liquid Samples of Petroleum and Petroleum Products First Edition; ASTM D5854
API	MPMS 8.4	ACTV	1/1/1995 (R 2000)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 8 - Sampling Section 4 - Standard Practice for Manual Sampling and Handling of Fuels for Volatility Measurement First Edition; ASTM D5842
API	MPMS 9.1	ACTV	12/1/2002 (R 1992)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 9 - Density Determination Section 1 - Standard Test Method for Density, Relative Density (Specific Gravity), or API Gravity of Crude Petroleum and Liquid Petroleum Products by Hydrometer Method Second Edit
API	MPMS 9.2	ACTV	3/1/2003 (R 1992)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 9 - Determination Section 2 - Standard Test Method for Density or Relative Density of Light Hydrocarbons by Pressure Hydrometer Second Edition
API	MPMS 9.3	ACTV	11/1/2002 (R 2000)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 9 - Density Determination Section 3 - Standard Test Method for Density, Relative Density, and API Gravity of Crude Petroleum and Liquid Petroleum Products by Thermohydrometer Method Second Edition
API	MPMS 10.1	ACTV	10/1/2002	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 10 - Sediment and Water, Section 1 - Standard Test Method for Sediment in Crude Oils and Fuel Oils by the Extraction Method Second Edition
API	MPMS 10.2	ACTV	4/1/1981 (R 2000)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 10 - Sediment and Water Section 2 - Determination of Water in Crude Oil by the Distillation Method ASTM D4006
API	MPMS 10.3	ACTV	5/1/2003 (R 2000)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 10 - Sediment and Water Section 3 - Standard Test Method for Water and Sediment in Crude Oil by the Centrifuge Method (Laboratory Procedure) Second Edition
API	MPMS 10.4	ACTV	12/1/1999	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 10 - Sediment and Water Section 4 - Determination of Water and/or Sediment in Crude Oil by the Centrifuge Method (Field Procedure)
API	MPMS 10.5	ACTV	12/1/2002 (R 1998)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 10 - Sediment and Water Section 5 - Standard Test Method of Water in Petroleum Products and Bituminous Materials by Distillation Third Edition
API	MPMS 10.6	ACTV	12/1/2002	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 10 - Sediment and Water Section 6 - Standard Test Method for Water and Sediment in Fuel Oils by the Centrifuge Method (Laboratory Procedure) Third Edition
API	MPMS 10.7	ACTV	12/1/2002 (R 1996)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 10 - Sediment and Water Section 7 - Standard Test Method for Water in Crude Oils by Karl Fischer Titration Second Edition
API	MPMS 10.8	ACTV	2/1/1991 (R 2000)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 10 - Sediment and Water Section 8 - Standard Test Method for Sediment in Crude Oil by Membrane Filtration First Edition; ASTM D 4807-88
API	MPMS 10.9	ACTV	12/1/2002	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 10 - Sediment and Water Section 9 - Standard Test Method for Water in Crude Oils by Coulometric Karl Fischer Titration Second Edition
API	MPMS 11.1 VOL I	ACTV	1/1/1980 (R 1997)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume I Table 5A - Generalized Crude Oils and JP-4 Correction of Observed API Gravity to API Gravity at 60 Degrees F Table 6A - Generalized Crude Oils and JP-4 Correction 
API	MPMS 11.1 VOL II	ACTV	1/1/1980 (R 1997)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume II Table 5B - Generalized Products Correction of Observed API Gravity to API Gravity at 60 Degrees F Table 6B - Generalized Products Correction of Volume to 60 Degre
API	MPMS 11.1 VOL III	ACTV	8/1/1980 (R 1997)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume III Table 6C - Volume Correction Factors for Individual and Special Applications Volume Correction to 60 Degrees F Against Thermal Expansion Coefficients at 60 Degre
API	MPMS 11.1 VOL IV	ACTV	1/1/1980 (R 1997)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume IV Table 23A - Generalized Crude Oils Correction of Observed Relative Density to Relative Density 60/60 Degrees F Table 24A - Generalized Crude Oils Correction of Vo
API	MPMS 11.1 VOL V	ACTV	1/1/1980 (R 1997)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume V Table 23B - Generalized Products Correction of Observed Relative Density to Relative Density 60/60 Degrees F Table 24B - Generalized Products Correction of Volume 
API	MPMS 11.1 VOL VI	ACTV	1/1/1980 (R 1997)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume VI Table 24C - Volume Correction Factors for Individual and Special Applications Volume Correction to 60 Degrees F Against Thermal Expansion Coefficients at 60 Degre
API	MPMS 11.1 VOL VII	ACTV	1/1/1980 (R 1997)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume VII Table 53A - Generalized Crude Oils Correction of Observed Density to Density at 15 Degrees C Table 54A - Generalized Crude Oils Correction of Volume to 15 Degree
API	MPMS 11.1 VOL VIII	ACTV	1/1/1980 (R 1997)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume VIII Table 53B - Generalized Products Correction of Observed Density to Density at 15 Degrees C Table 54B - Generalized Products Correction of Volume to 15 Degrees C
API	MPMS 11.1 VOL IX	ACTV	8/1/1980 (R 1997)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume IX Table 54C - Volume Correction Factors for Individual and Special Applications Volume Correction to 15 Degrees C Against Thermal Expansion Coefficients at 15 Degre
API	MPMS 11.1 VOL X	ACTV	1/1/1980 (R 1997)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume X - Background, Development, and Program Documentation First Edition; Editorial Amplification; ASTM D1250; IP 200;
API	MPMS 11.1 VOL XI/XII	ACTV	1/1/1982 (R 1999)	Petroleum Measurement Tables Intraconversion between Volume Measures and Density Measures; Volume XI - Tables 1, 2, 3, 4, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, and 14 Volume XII - Tables 21, 22, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 33, 34, 51, 52, 56, 57, and 58 ASTM D1250; IP 200;
API	MPMS 11.1 VOL XIII	ACTV	1/1/1982 (R 1997)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume XIII Table 5D-Generalized Lubricating Oils Correction of Observed API Gravity to API Gravity at 60 Degrees F Table 6D-Generalized Lubricating Oils Correction of Volu
API	MPMS 11.1 VOL XIV	ACTV	1/1/1982 (R 1997)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1-Volume Correction Factors, Volume XIV, Table 53D- Generalized Lubricating Oils Correction of Observed Density to Density at 15 Degrees C Table 54D-Generalized Lubricating Oils Correction of Volume to 
API	MPMS 11.2.1	ACTV	1/1/1984 (R 1996)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.2.1 - Compressibility Factors for Hydrocarbons: 0-90 Degrees API Gravity Range
API	MPMS 11.2.1M	ACTV	1/1/1984 (R 1996)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.2.1M - Compressibility Factors for Hydrocarbons: 638-1074 Kilograms per Cubic Metre Range Erratum - February 1985;
API	MPMS 11.2.2 ADDENDUM	ACTV	12/1/1994 (R 1997)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11 - Physical Properties Data Addendum to Section 2, Part 2 - Compressibility Factors for Hydrocarbons, Correlation of Vapor Pressure for Commercial Natural Gas Liquids First Edition; Errata 1996
API	MPMS 11.2.2	ACTV	10/1/1986	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.2.2 - Compressibility Factors for Hydrocarbons: 0.350-0.637 Relative Density (60 Degrees F/ 60 Degrees F) and -50 Degrees F to 140 Degrees F Metering Temperature Second Edition; GPA 8286-86; Errata:June
API	MPMS 11.2.2M	ACTV	1/1/1986 (R 1997)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.2.2M - Compressibility Factors for Hydrocarbons: 350-637 Kilograms per Cubic Metre Density (15 Degrees C) and -46 Degrees C to 60 Degrees C Metering Temperature GPA 8286M-86; (R 1992)
API	MPMS 11.2.3	ACTV	1/1/1984 (R 1996)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.2.3 - Water Calibration of Volumetric Provers
API	MPMS 11.2.3M	ACTV	1/1/1984 (R 1996)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.2.3M - Water Calibration of Volumetric Provers
API	MPMS 11.3.2.1	ACTV	1/1/1985 (R 1997)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.3.2.1 - Ethylene Density Measurement Manual Disk Available
API	MPMS 11.3.3.2	ACTV	1/1/1974 (R 1997)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.3.3.2 - Propylene Compressibility Tables Disk Available
API	MPMS 11.4.1	ACTV	12/1/2003	Measurement StandardsChapter 11Physical PropertiesData Section 4Properties of Reference Materials Part 1Density of Water and Water Volumetric Correction Factors for Water Calibration of Volumetric Provers First Edition
API	MPMS 12.1.1	ACTV	11/1/2001	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 12 - Calculation of Petroleum Quantities Section 1 - Calculation of Static Petroleum Quantities Part 1 - Upright Cylindrical Tanks and Marine Vessels Second Edition
API	MPMS 12.1.2	ACTV	5/1/2003	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 12 - Calculation of Petroleum Quantities Section 1 - Calculation of Static Petroleum Quantities Part 2 - Calculation Procedures for Tank Cars First Edition
API	MPMS 12.2.1	ACTV	5/1/1995 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 12 - Calculation of Petroleum Quantities Section 2 - Calculation of Petroleum Quantities Using Dynamic Measurement Methods and Volumetric Correction Factors Part 1 - Introduction Second Edition
API	MPMS 12.2.2	ACTV	6/1/2003 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 12 - Calculation of Petroleum Quantities Section 2 - Calculation of Petroleum Quantities Using Dynamic Measurement Methods and Volumetric Correction Factors Part 2 - Measurement Tickets Third Edition
API	MPMS 12.2.3	ACTV	10/1/1998 (R 2002)	Calculation of Petroleum Quantities - Section 2 - Calculation of Petroleum Quantities Using Dynamic Measurement Methods and Volumetric Correction Factors - Part 3 - Proving Reports First Edition
API	MPMS 12.2.4	ACTV	12/1/1997 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 12 - Calculation of Petroleum Quantities Section 2 - Calculation of Petroleum Quantities Using Dynamic Measurement Methods and Volumetric Correction Factors Part 4 - Calculation of Base Prover Volumes by t
API	MPMS 12.2.5	ACTV	9/1/2001	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 12 - Calculation of Petroleum Quantities Section 2 - Calculation of Petroleum Quantities Using Dynamic Measurement Methods and Volumetric Correction Factors Part 5 - Calculation of Base Prover Volume by Ma
API	MPMS 12.2	ACTV	9/1/1981 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 12 - Calculation of Petroleum Quantities Section 2 - Calculation of Liquid Petroleum Quantities Measured by Turbine or Displacement Meters First Edition
API	MPMS 12.3	ACTV	7/1/1996	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 12 - Calculation of Petroleum Quantities Section 3 - Volumetric Shrinkage Resulting from Blending Light Hydrocarbons with Crude Oils First Edition
API	MPMS 13.1	ACTV	6/1/1985 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 13 - Statistical Aspects of Measuring and Sampling Section 1 - Statistical Concepts and Procedures in Measurement First Edition
API	MPMS 13.2	ACTV	1/1/1994 (R 1999)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 13 - Statistical Aspects of Measuring and Sampling Section 2 - Methods of Evaluating Meter Proving Data
API	MPMS 14.1	ACTV	6/1/2001 (R 1998)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 14 - Natural Gas Fluids Measurement Section 1 - Collecting and Handling of Natural Gas Samples for Custody Transfer Fifth Edition
API	MPMS 14.3.1	ACTV	9/1/1990 (R 1995)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 14 - Natural Gas Fluids Measurement Section 3 - Concentric, Square-Edged Orifice Meters Part 1 - General Equations and Uncertainty Guidelines Third Edition; Errata - 1991; Errata - 1993; Replaces API MPMS 
API	MPMS 14.3.2	ACTV	4/1/2000	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 14 - Natural Gas Fluids Measurement; Section 3 - Concentric, Square-Edged Orifice Meters; Part 2 - Specification and Installation Requirements Fourth Edition; AGA Report No.3, Part 2 and GPA 8185-00, Part 
API	MPMS 14.3.3	ACTV	1/1/1992 (R 1998)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 14 - Natural Gas Fluids Measurement Section 3 - Concentric, Square-Edged Orifice Meters Part 3 - Natural Gas Applications
API	MPMS 14.3.4	ACTV	11/1/1992 (R 1998)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 14 - Natural Gas Fluids Measurement Section 3 - Concentric, Square-Edged Orifice Meters Part 4 - Background, Development, Implementation Proc. and Subroutine Doc. Third Edition; Replaces API MPMS 14.3
API	MPMS 14.4	ACTV	4/1/1991 (R 1999)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 14 - Natural Gas Fluids Measurement Section 4 - Converting Mass of Natural Gas Liquids and Vapors to Equivalent Liquid Volumes First Edition
API	MPMS 14.5	ACTV	1/1/1996 (R 2002)	Calculation of Gross Heating Value, Relative Density and Compressibility Factor for Natural Gas Mixtures from Compositional Analysis GPA STD 2172-96
API	MPMS 14.6	ACTV	1/1/1991 (R 1998)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 14 - Natural Gas Fluids Measurement Section 6 - Continuous Density Measurement Errata; August 5, 1998
API	MPMS 14.7	ACTV	1/1/1995 (R 1999)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 14 - Natural Gas Fluids Measurement Section 7 - Mass Measurement of Natural Gas Liquids GPA STD 8182-95
API	MPMS 14.8	ACTV	7/1/1997 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 14 - Natural Gas Fluids Measurement Section 8 - Liquefied Petroleum Gas Measurement Second Edition
API	MPMS 15	ACTV	12/1/2001	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 15 - Guidelines for the Use of the International System of Units (SI) in the Petroleum and Allied Industries API PUBL 2564
API	MPMS 16.2	ACTV	11/1/1994 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 16 - Measurement of Hydrocarbon Fluids by Weight or Mass Section 2 - Mass Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons in Vertical Cylindrical Storage Tanks by Hydrostatic Tank Gauging First Edition
API	MPMS 17.1 SPANISH	ACTV	11/1/2001	Manual de Est&aacute;ndares de Medici&oacute;n de Petr&oacute;leo Cap&iacute;tulo 17Mediciones Mar&iacute;timas - Secci&oacute;n 1  Gu&iacute;as para la Inspecci&oacute;n de Cargas Mar&iacute;timas
API	MPMS 17.1	ACTV	11/1/2001	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17 - Marine Measurement Section 1 - Guidelines for Marine Cargo Inspection Fourth Edition
API	MPMS 17.2	ACTV	5/1/1999	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17 - Marine Measurement Section 2 - Measurement of Cargoes on Board Tank Vessels Second Edition; Errata: April 28, 2000
API	MPMS 17.3	ACTV	1/1/1992 (R 1997)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17 - Marine Measurement Section 3 - Guidelines for Identification of the Source of Free Waters Associated with Marine Petroleum Cargo Movements First Edition; Errata - 1992
API	MPMS 17.4 SPANISH	ACTV	10/1/1994 (R 1998)	Manual de Est&aacute;ndares de Medici&oacute;n del Petr&oacute;leo Cap&iacute;tulo 17 Mediciones Mar&iacute;timas Secci&oacute;n 4 M&eacute;todo para Cuantificaci&oacute;n de Vol&uacute;menes Peque&ntilde;os en Buques. (OBQ/ROB)
API	MPMS 17.4	ACTV	1/1/1994 (R 1998)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17 - Marine Measurement Section 4 - Method for Quantification of Small Volumes on Marine Vessels (OBQ/ROB)
API	MPMS 17.5	ACTV	11/1/2003	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17 - Marine Measurement Section 5 - Guidelines for Cargo Analysis and Reconciliation of Cargo Quantities Second Edition
API	MPMS 17.6 SPANISH	ACTV	8/1/1994 (R 1998)	Manual de Est&aacute;ndare s de Medici&oacute;n del Petr&oacute;leo Cap&iacute;tulo 17Mediciones Mar&iacute;timas Secci&oacute;n 6  Gu&iacute;as para Determinar el Llenado de L&iacute;neas Entre Buques y Tanques en Tierra
API	MPMS 17.6	ACTV	8/1/1994 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17 - Marine Measurement Section 6 - Guidelines for Determining the Fullness of Pipelines between Vessels and Shore Tanks First Edition
API	MPMS 17.7	ACTV	9/1/1995	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17 - Marine Measurement Section 7 - Recommended Practices for Developing Barge Control Factors (Volume Ratio)
API	MPMS 17.8	ACTV	8/1/1998	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17 - Marine Measurement Section 8 - Guidelines for Pre-Loading Inspection of Marine Vessel Cargo Tanks First Edition
API	MPMS 18.1	ACTV	4/1/1997 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 18 - Custody Transfer Section 1 - Measurement Procedures for Crude Oil Gathered From Small Tanks by Truck Second Edition
API	MPMS 19.1	ACTV	3/1/2002	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19 - Evaporative Loss Measurement Section 1 - Evaporative Loss from Fixed-Roof Tanks Third Edition
API	MPMS 19.1D	ACTV	1/1/1993	Documentation File for API Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19.1 - Evaporative Loss from Fixed Roof Tanks First Edition; Erratum - 1994; API Bulletin 2518
API	MPMS 19.2	ACTV	9/1/2003	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19 - Evaporative Loss Measurement Section 2 - Evaporative Loss from Floating-Roof Tanks Second Edition; Formerly, API Publications 2517 and 2519
API	MPMS 19.3 PART A	ACTV	6/1/1997 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19.3 - Evaporative Loss Measurement Part A - Wind Tunnel Test Method for the Measurement of Deck-Fitting Loss Factors for External Floating-Roof Tanks First Edition
API	MPMS 19.3 PART B	ACTV	8/1/1997 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19.3 - Evaporative Loss Measurement Part B - Air Concentration Test Method - Rim-Seal Loss Factors for Floating-Roof Tanks First Edition
API	MPMS 19.3 PART C	ACTV	7/1/1998 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19.3 - Evaporative Loss Measurement Part C - Weight Loss Test Method for the Measurement of Rim-Seal Loss Factors for Internal Floating-Roof Tanks First Edition
API	MPMS 19.3 PART D	ACTV	6/1/2001	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19.3 - Evaporative Loss Measurement Part D - Fugitive Emission Test Method for the Measurement of Deck-Seam Loss Factors for Internal Floating-Roof Tanks First Edition
API	MPMS 19.3 PART E	ACTV	5/1/1997 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19.3 - Evaporative Loss Measurement Part E - Weight Loss Test Method for the Measurement of Deck-Fitting Loss Factors for Internal Floating-Roof Tanks First Edition
API	MPMS 19.3 PART F	ACTV	3/1/1997 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19.3 - Evaporative Loss Measurement Part F - Evaporative Loss Factor for Storage Tanks Certification Program First Edition
API	MPMS 19.3 PART G	ACTV	3/1/1997 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19.3 - Evaporative Loss Measurement Part G - Certified Loss Factor Testing Laboratory Registration First Edition
API	MPMS 19.3 PART H	ACTV	3/1/1998 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19.3 - Evaporative Loss Measurement Part H - Tank Seals and Fittings Certification - Administration First Edition
API	MPMS 19.4	ACTV	11/1/1997 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19.4 - Recommended Practice for Speciation of Evaporative Losses First Edition
API	MPMS 20.1	ACTV	1/1/1993	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 20 - Allocation Measurement Section 1 - Allocation Measurement
API	MPMS 21.1	ACTV	9/1/1993	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 21 - Flow Measurement Using Electronic Metering Systems Section 1 - Electronic Gas Measurement
API	MPMS 21.2	ACTV	6/1/1998	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 21 - Flow Measurement Using Electronic Metering Systems Section 2 - Flow Measurement using Electronic Metering Systems, Inferred Mass First Edition; Addendum, August 2000
API	MPMS COMP	INAC	1/1/1984	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.2.1 and 11.2.1M; Chapter 11.2.3 and 11.2.3M; Computer Tape Information and Documentation Erratum - October 1984
API	PUBL 1158	ACTV	1/7/1999	Analysis of DOT Reportable Incidents for Hazardous Liquid Pipelines, 1986 Through 1996
API	PUBL 1161	ACTV	8/1/2000	Guidance Document for the Qualification of Liquid Pipeline Personnel First Edition
API	PUBL 2514A	ACTV	9/1/1981 (R 2001)	Atmospheric Hydrocarbon Emissions from Marine Vessel Transfer Operations Second Edition
API	PUBL 2524	ACTV	7/1/1992 (R 2001)	Impact Assessment of New Data on the Validity of American Petroleum Institute Marine Transfer Operation Emission Factors
API	PUBL 2558	ACTV	1/1/1993 (R 2001)	Wind Tunnel Testing of External Floating-Roof Storage Tanks
API	RP 2556	ACTV	1/1/1993 (R 1998)	Correcting Gauge Tables for Incrustation
API	STD 2551	ACTV	1/1/1965 (R 2002)	Standard Method for Measurement and Calibration of Horizontal Tanks ASTM D1410
API	STD 2552	ACTV	1/1/1966 (R 2000)	Measurement and Calibration of Spheres and Spheroids, Method for ASTM D1408
API	STD 2554	ACTV	10/1/1966 (R 2002)	Measurement and Calibration of Tank Cars ASTM D1409
API	STD 2555	ACTV	1/1/1966 (R 1997)	Method for Liquid Calibration of Tanks ASTM D1406-65
API	STD 2560	ACTV	12/1/2003	Reconciliation of Liquid Pipeline Quantities First Edition

----------


## rodstring

The download link has expired, could you upload again

thanks a lot

----------


## Ariouat

Dear Achmad Nur eddin Salam,
Do you have the API 1163 "pipeline inspection"

Thanks

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Salim Abdat 

API MPMS 11.1 VOL I ACTV 1/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume I Table 5A - Generalized Crude Oils and JP-4 Correction of Observed API Gravity to API Gravity at 60 Degrees F Table 6A - Generalized Crude Oils and JP-4 Correction
API MPMS 11.1 VOL II ACTV 1/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume II Table 5B - Generalized Products Correction of Observed API Gravity to API Gravity at 60 Degrees F Table 6B - Generalized Products Correction of Volume to 60 Degre

Monggo
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  25.22 MB 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]   27.9 MB

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Salim Abdat

API MPMS 11.1 VOL III ACTV 8/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume III Table 6C - Volume Correction Factors for Individual and Special Applications Volume Correction to 60 Degrees F Against Thermal Expansion Coefficients at 60 Degre
API MPMS 11.1 VOL IV ACTV 1/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume IV Table 23A - Generalized Crude Oils Correction of Observed Relative Density to Relative Density 60/60 Degrees F Table 24A - Generalized Crude Oils Correction of Vo

Monggo
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]   44.09 MB 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  29.42 MB

----------


## salimabdat

Thanks for the effort Kang Mas..

See More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

salimabdat 

API MPMS 11.1 VOL V ACTV 1/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume V Table 23B - Generalized Products Correction of Observed Relative Density to Relative Density 60/60 Degrees F Table 24B - Generalized Products Correction of Volume
API MPMS 11.1 VOL VI ACTV 1/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume VI Table 24C - Volume Correction Factors for Individual and Special Applications Volume Correction to 60 Degrees F Against Thermal Expansion Coefficients at 60 Degre

Monggo
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  29.02 MB 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  40.21 MB

----------


## kuttybalu

Dear Sir, I urgently require API	MPMS 14.5	ACTV	1/1/1996 (R 2002)	Calculation of Gross Heating Value, Relative Density and Compressibility Factor for Natural Gas Mixtures from Compositional Analysis GPA STD 2172-96. Kindly upload it. Thanks in advance

----------


## danielo

I want courses about dcs tdc 3000
please give me link fot it 
thank u

----------


## Shabbir2009

Hi

I need the following standards:
ISO 75/21189 
ISO 3170 
ISO 3838 
ISO 4124 
ISO 6327 
ISO 6551 
ISO 13398 
ISO TR 15377 
BS 1042 
BS 3195 
BS 4161 
BS 5844 
BS 6441 
BS PD 6461 
BS 8452:2005 
BS EN 12261 
BS EN ISO 12185 
IP PMM XIII 3 
IP 345/80 
IP 548/93 
IP 160-68 
GPA 8182 
ASTM D 4177 
If any body has please email it to shabbir.ahmad31@yahoo.com.sg

Thanks

----------


## s@ndy

> Hi Guys,
> *
> ALL ABOUT API MANUAL OF PETROLEUM MEASUREMENT STANDARD (MPMS)*
> 
> In my API Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standard (MPMS) library, I have the following standard as stated below. The size of file is about 554 MB and I do not have much time to upload all the files. But...... I will _upload base on request only_ on this web pages. You just ask which one you need and I upload it ( no special request to certain email adress ) 
> 
> API	H00005	PEND	11/1/2000	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards - Draft Standard - Sediment and Water - Continuous On-Line Measurement of Water Content in Petroleum and Petroleum Products First Edition
> API	H00008	PEND	10/1/2002	Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Ultrasonic Flowmeters Using Transit Time Technology First Edition
> API	INTERPRETATIONS 1988	ACTV	10/1/1989	1988 Interpretations - Technical Publications Answers to Technical Inquiries
> ...



Dear Sir;

I need the complete Chapter 11. I'd very much appreciate if you could upload the same.

many thanks

----------


## Shabbir2009

Hi,

I need the following standards, shall appriciate if you could upload the same.

1. Complete API MPMS chapter 11.

2. API    MPMS 5.6    ACTV    10/1/2002    Metering, Section 6 - Measurment of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Coriolis Meters First Edition; Replaces API H00004 and API H00006

3. API    STD 2552    ACTV    1/1/1966 (R 2000)    Measurement and Calibration of Spheres and Spheroids, Method for ASTM D1408

4. API    STD 2555    ACTV    1/1/1966 (R 1997)    Method for Liquid Calibration of Tanks ASTM D1406-65

Thanks in advance.

Shabbir

----------


## Shabbir2009

Hi,

I need the following standards, shall appriciate if you could upload the same.

1. Complete API MPMS chapter 11.

2. API MPMS 5.6 ACTV 10/1/2002 Metering, Section 6 - Measurment of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Coriolis Meters First Edition; Replaces API H00004 and API H00006

3. API STD 2552 ACTV 1/1/1966 (R 2000) Measurement and Calibration of Spheres and Spheroids, Method for ASTM D1408

4. API STD 2555 ACTV 1/1/1966 (R 1997) Method for Liquid Calibration of Tanks ASTM D1406-65

Thanks in advance.

You can also email to me on shabbir.ahmad31@yahoo.com.sg

Shabbir

----------


## Gabonabo

> Dear Sir;
> 
> I need the complete Chapter 11. I'd very much appreciate if you could upload the same.
> 
> many thanks



hello sir,

I need this API MPMS H00008, because API MPMS 5.8 I cant find and it is similar

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

H00008.pdf 0.292 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

API STD 2552 1st Ed 1966.PDF 0.756 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API STD 2555 1st Ed 1987.pdf 0.638 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

API MPMS 5.6 1st Ed 2002.pdf 0.393 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

API MPMS 14.5-2002.pdf 0.946 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## Gabonabo

Dear Achmad Nur Eddin,

many thanks for you help, I am really appreciate

regards

Gabonabo

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

API MPMS 11.1 VOL VII 1st Ed 1987.pdf 48.691 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume VII Table 53A - Generalized Crude Oils Correction of Observed Density to Density at 15 Degrees C Table 54A - Generalized Crude Oils Correction of Volume to 15 Degree

 API MPMS 11.4.1 1st Ed 2003.pdf 0.300 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Measurement StandardsChapter 11Physical PropertiesData Section 4Properties of Reference Materials Part 1Density of Water and Water Volumetric Correction Factors for Water Calibration of Volumetric Provers First Edition


 API MPMS 11.3.2.1 1st Ed 1993.pdf 4.530 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.3.2.1 - Ethylene Density Measurement Manual Disk Available

----------


## sambun

Thank you very much.
I need API MPMS Chapter 18 full, please upload !
Thanks again !

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

API MPMS 11.3.3.2 1st Ed 1997.pdf 9.233 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.3.3.2 - Propylene Compressibility Tables Disk Available

API MPMS 11.2.3 1st Ed 1984.pdf 5.689 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.2.3 - Water Calibration of Volumetric Provers

API MPMS 11.2.3M 1st Ed 1984.pdf 12.108 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.2.3M - Water Calibration of Volumetric Provers

API MPMS 11.2.2 2nd Ed 1986.pdf 10.733 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.2.2 - Compressibility Factors for Hydrocarbons: 0.350-0.637 Relative Density (60 Degrees F/ 60 Degrees F) and -50 Degrees F to 140 Degrees F Metering Temperature Second Edition; GPA 8286-86; Errata:June

API MPMS 11.2.1 1st Ed 1984.pdf 9.434 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.2.1 - Compressibility Factors for Hydrocarbons: 0-90 Degrees API Gravity Range

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Thank you very much.
> I need API MPMS Chapter 18 full, please upload !
> Thanks again !



API MPMS 18.1 2nd Ed 2002.pdf 0.659 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 18 - Custody Transfer Section 1 - Measurement Procedures for Crude Oil Gathered From Small Tanks by Truck Second Edition

----------


## pigkyjoy

[QUOTE=Achmad Nur Eddin;47619]Salim Abdat 

API MPMS 11.1 VOL I ACTV 1/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume I Table 5A - Generalized Crude Oils and JP-4 Correction of Observed API Gravity to API Gravity at 60 Degrees F Table 6A - Generalized Crude Oils and JP-4 Correction
API MPMS 11.1 VOL II ACTV 1/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume II Table 5B - Generalized Products Correction of Observed API Gravity to API Gravity at 60 Degrees F Table 6B - Generalized Products Correction of Volume to 60 Degre




i can't load this.Pls upload again

thank you

----------


## Mohamed

*Dear Achmad  
can help me by that* 



API	MPMS 1	ACTV	7/1/1994	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 1 - Vocabulary
PI	MPMS 2.2A	ACTV	2/1/1995 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standard Chapter 2 

API	MPMS 3.6	ACTV	2/1/2001	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 


PI	MPMS 8.1	ACTV	10/1/1995 (R 2000)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 8 - Sampling Section 


PI	MPMS 16.2	ACTV	11/1/1994 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 16 - Measurement of Hydrocarbon Fluids by Weight or Mass Section 2 - Mass Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons in Vertical Cylindrical Storage Tanks by Hydrostatic Tank Gauging First Edition

PI	MPMS 17.1	ACTV	11/1/2001	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17 - Marine Measurement Section


PI	MPMS 19.1	ACTV	3/1/2002	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19 - Evaporative Loss Measurement Section

API	STD 2551	ACTV	1/1/1965 (R 2002)	Standard Method for Measurement and Calibration of Horizontal Tanks ASTM D1410

API	STD 2555	ACTV	1/1/1966 (R 1997)	Method for Liquid Calibration of Tanks ASTM D1406-65


*also i will be thankful if you help by any other document cover the following 
*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

API STD 2555 1987.pdf 0.638 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
API STD 2555  Method for Liquid Calibration of Tanks equal to ANSI/ASTM D1406-65 R(1997)

API STD 2551 1st Ed 2002 (R).pdf 2.237 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
API STD 2551 Standard Method for Measurement and Calibration of Horizontal Tanks ASTM D1410 

API MPMS 17.1 4th Ed 2001.pdf 0.487 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17 - Marine Measurement Section 1 - Guidelines for Marine Cargo Inspection Fourth Edition

----------


## Mohamed

> API STD 2555 1987.pdf 0.638 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Very thanks

----------


## diepriye_03@yahoo.com

you are the greatest,
thanks a lot

----------


## el_ingecantu

Dear Achmad Nur Eddin or anyone else who have it and wish to share

i need the following MPMS

MPMS 5.6
MPMS 21


Regards

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Dear Achmad Nur Eddin or anyone else who have it and wish to share
> 
> i need the following MPMS
> 
> MPMS 5.6
> MPMS 21
> 
> 
> Regards



 API MPMS 5.6 1st Ed 2002.pdf 0.393 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Chapter 5.6  Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Coriolis Meters (Replaces Draft Standards Measurement of Single-phase Intermediate and Finished Hydrocarbon Fluids by Coriolis Meters and Measurement of Crude Oil by Coriolis Meters ) (ANSI/API MPMS 5.6-2002)

API MPMS 21.2 1st Ed 2000.pdf 2.844 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 21 - Flow Measurement Using Electronic Metering Systems Section 2 - Flow Measurement using Electronic Metering Systems, Inferred Mass First Edition; Addendum, August 2000

Sorry, I can not upload API MPMS 21.1, my file is missing.

Hallo, somebody can upload API MPMS 21.1 ?????????See More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Dear Achmad Nur Eddin or anyone else who have it and wish to share
> 
> i need the following MPMS
> 
> MPMS 5.6
> MPMS 21
> 
> 
> Regards



Dear El Ingecantu,

Do you have *API MPMS 5.8* Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Ultrasonic Flowmeters Using Transit Time Technology (Replaces Draft Standard Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Ultrasonic Flowmeters Using Transit Time Technology and

*Draft Standard*  :  Vortex Shedding Flowmeter for Measurement of Hydrocarbon Fluids

Regards,

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> *Dear Achmad  
> can help me by that* 
> 
> 
> 
> API	MPMS 1	ACTV	7/1/1994	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 1 - Vocabulary
> PI	MPMS 2.2A	ACTV	2/1/1995 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standard Chapter 2 
> 
> API	MPMS 3.6	ACTV	2/1/2001	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 
> ...



API MPMS 1 2nd Ed 1994.pdf 2.608 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 1  Vocabulary

API MPMS 2.2A 1st Ed 1995.pdf 2.349 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standard Chapter 2 - Tank Calibration Section 2A - Measurement and Calibration of Upright Cylindrical Tanks by the Manual Tank Strapping Method First Edition

API MPMS 3.6 1st Ed 2001.pdf 0.309 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging; Section 6 - Meaurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Hybrid Tank Measurement Systems First Edition

API MPMS 3.6 1st Ed 2001 Errata.pdf 0.099 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging; Section 6 - Meaurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Hybrid Tank Measurement Systems First Edition


API MPMS 8.1 3rd Ed 1995.pdf 1.551 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 8 - Sampling Section 1 - Standard Practice for Manual Sampling of Petroleum and Petroleum Products Third Edition; ASTM D4057

API MPMS 16.2 1st Ed 2002.pdf 0.979 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 16 - Measurement of Hydrocarbon Fluids by Weight or Mass Section 2 - Mass Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons in Vertical Cylindrical Storage Tanks by Hydrostatic Tank Gauging First Edition

API MPMS 19.1 3rd Ed 2002.pdf 2.424 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19 - Evaporative Loss Measurement Section 1 - Evaporative Loss from Fixed-Roof Tanks Third Edition

1. Sorry I can not upload API MPMS 17.1 *Errata*, because the size of file is too small ( 0.005 MB = 1 page only), but you can free download from Techstreet
2. I don't think, I still have remaining file for you, but please check

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

API MPMS 11.1 VOL XI-XII 1st Ed 1982.pdf 5.516 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1-Volume Correction Factors, Volume XIV, Table 53D- Generalized Lubricating Oils Correction of Observed Density to Density at 15 Degrees C Table 54D-Generalized Lubricating Oils Correction of Volume to 


API MPMS 11.1 VOL XIII 1st Ed 1982.pdf 11.665 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume XIII Table 5D-Generalized Lubricating Oils Correction of Observed API Gravity to API Gravity at 60 Degrees F Table 6D-Generalized Lubricating Oils Correction of Volume
Equal to API STANDARD 2540 (1980) 

 API MPMS 11.2.1 1st Ed 1984 Errata.pdf 0.773 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Affected Publication: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards, Chapter 11.2.1 and 11.2. lM, Compressibility Factors for Hydrocarbons: 0-90"API Gravity and 638-1074 Kilograms per Cubic Meter Ranges, 11.2.3 and 11.2.3M, Water Calibration of Provers, Computer Tape Information and Documentation, First Edition, August 1984

API MPMS 11.1 VOL X 1st Ed 1980.pdf 11.758 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume X - Background, Development, and Program Documentation First Edition; Editorial Amplification; ASTM D1250; IP 200;

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

API MPMS 11.1 VOL XIV 1st Ed 1982.pdf 26.110 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1-Volume Correction Factors, Volume XIV, Table 53D- Generalized Lubricating Oils Correction of Observed Density to Density at 15 Degrees C Table 54D-Generalized Lubricating Oils Correction of Volume to

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

API MPMS 11.1 VOL VIII 1st Ed 1980.pdf 39.824 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume VIII Table 53B - Generalized Products Correction of Observed Density to Density at 15 Degrees C Table 54B - Generalized Products Correction of Volume to 15 Degrees C




Sandy, I think I have uploaded all API MPMS 11.1 series
Good Luck

----------


## s@ndy

Dear Achmad;

Many thanks for taking time to upload. 

Sandy

----------


## Mohamed

> API MPMS 1 2nd Ed 1994.pdf 2.608 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



*Very thanks*

----------


## Naratama

jazakallahu ...

best regards,
Naratama
at south jakarta

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> jazakallahu ...
> 
> best regards,
> Naratama
> at south jakarta



Monggo, kulo dateng Bintaro sak' meniko

----------


## el_ingecantu

Dear Achmad

Many thanks
I very appreciate the help,

but I dont have the API MPMS 5.8, hope someone else here can help us.

Regards

----------


## ruben.alonso

> API MPMS 11.3.3.2 1st Ed 1997.pdf 9.233 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Hi and congratulation for your posts, they are great!
I really need the Chapter 11.2.2 and the link doesn't work ("file expired")
Could you upload it again, please?
Thank very very much.
Great forum  :Smile:

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

later

See More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## ruben.alonso

I'll be waiting.
Thank you

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> later



Here is :

API MPMS 11.2.2 2nd Ed 1986.pdf 10.733 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.2.2 - Compressibility Factors for Hydrocarbons: 0.350-0.637 Relative Density (60 Degrees F/ 60 Degrees F) and -50 Degrees F to 140 Degrees F Metering Temperature Second Edition; GPA 8286-86; Errata:June

Hurry..Hurry before the link is death again

----------


## ruben.alonso

I've just donwloaded it
Thank you very very much.

----------


## f81aa

Achmad Nur Eddin, thanks a lot for your numerous posts relating to API MPMS documents.

I've got the Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards, Chapter 21-Flow Measurement Using Electronic Metering Systems, Section 1-Electronic Gas Measurement, 1st. edition (09/1993), reaffirmed on July 2005. It can be downloaded from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

Now you can recover the file you are missing and el_ingecantu complete Chapter 21.

Best regards

f81aa

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

f81aa 
Senior Member

API MPMS Chapter 21.1 

Thanks a lot  f81aa  for your help. I appreciate you so much

Regards

----------


## el_ingecantu

f81aa

Thanks a lot for the information. I very appreciate the help.

Gracias!

----------


## salem001

dear / Achmad Nur Eddin 
thanks to you for all this good corporation
my brother please can i have link for this sectiom of API MPMS 
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11-Physical Properties Data,Section 2, Part 4

thank you and best regardes

----------


## b_wahab

after my best regards;

in this link no file, please help me because i need this book,

thanks again a lot

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Dear Achmad Nur Eddin,
> 
> i saw your post regarding your library.
> i would highly appritiate if you could upload for me next chapters:
> 
> API MPMS ch.3.1.A
> API MPMS ch.3.3.
> API MPMS ch.3.6.
> API MPMS ch.7.4.
> ...



API MPMS 3.1A 1st Ed 1994.pdf 1.308 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging Section 1A - Standard Practice for the Manual Gauging of Petroleum and Petroleum Products First Edition; Replaces STD 2545

API MPMS 3.3 1st Ed 1996.pdf 0.116 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging Section 3 - Standard Practice for Level Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons in Stationary Pressurized Storage Tanks by Automatic Tank Gauging First Edition; Replaces STD 2545

API MPMS 3.6 1st Ed 2001.pdf 0.309 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging; Section 6 - Meaurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Hybrid Tank Measurement Systems First Edition

API MPMS 3.6 1st Ed 2001 Errata.pdf 0.099 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 API MPMS 7 1st Ed 2001.pdf 1.972 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 7 - Temperature Determination First Edition; Supersedes Chapter 7, Section 1, 2, 3 and 4
This standard API MPMS 7 contains, and supersedes, information that was formally contained in the
following APIM anual of Petroleum Measurement Standard(sM PMS):
Chapter 7, Section 1, Static temperature Determination Using Mercury-in-Glass Thermometers
Chapter 7, Section 2, Dynamic Temperature Determination
Chapter 7, Section 3, Static Temperature Determination Using Portable Electric Thermometers
Chapter 7, Section 4, Static Temperature Determination Using Fixed Automatic  Tank Thermometers

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> dear / Achmad Nur Eddin 
> thanks to you for all this good corporation
> my brother please can i have link for this sectiom of API MPMS 
> Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11-Physical Properties Data,Section 2, Part 4
> 
> thank you and best regardes



Sorry, I do not have API MPMS Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11-Physical Properties Data,Section 2, Part 4  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## mattegm

dear Achmed, is it possible to have the following chapters?I can't download them from these pages.

Chap 04 - Chap 05 (i'm interested in metering skids)


thanks
Matteo

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> dear Achmed, is it possible to have the following chapters?I can't download them from these pages.
> 
> Chap 04 - Chap 05 (i'm interested in metering skids)
> 
> 
> thanks
> Matteo



API MPMS 5.1 3rd Ed 2002.pdf 0.245 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 5 - Metering Section 1 - General Considerations for Measurement by Meters Third Edition

API MPMS 5.2 2nd Ed 2002.pdf 0.622 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 5 - Liquid Metering Section 2 - Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Displacement Meters Second Edition

API MPMS 5.3 4th Ed 2000.pdf 0.810 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 5 - Metering Section 3 - Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Turbine Meters Fourth Edition


API MPMS 5.4 3rd Ed 2002.pdf 0.685 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 5 - Metering Section 4 - Accessory Equipment for Liquid Meters Third Edition

API MPMS 5.5 1st Ed 2002.pdf 0.532 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 5 - Metering Section 5 - Fidelity and Security of Flow Measurement Pulsed-Data Transmission Systems First Edition

API MPMS 5.6 1st Ed 2002.pdf 0.393 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Metering, Section 6 - Measurment of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Coriolis Meters First Edition; Replaces API H00004 and API H00006

Chapter 4 later - enjoySee More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## wutang798

Hello, could someone please upload api mpms chapter 4 please?

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Hello, could someone please upload api mpms chapter 4 please?



Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 4 - Proving Systems Section 1 - Introduction Second Edition
API MPMS 4.1 2nd Ed 1998.pdf 0.170 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 4 - Proving Systems Section 2 - Displacement Provers Third Edition
API MPMS 4.2 3rd Ed 2003.pdf 0.770 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 4 - Proving Systems Section 3 - Small Volume Provers First Edition
API MPMS 4.3 1st Ed 2002.pdf 1.200 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 4 - Proving Systems Section 4 - Tank Provers Second Edition
API MPMS 4.4 2nd Ed 1998.pdf 0.250 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 4 - Proving Systems Section 5 - Master-Meter Provers Second Edition; Supersedes 1101, 2531, 2533, 2534
API MPMS 4.5 2nd Ed 2000.pdf 0.140 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 4 - Proving Systems Section 6 - Pulse Interpolation Second Edition
API MPMS 4.6 2nd Ed 1999.pdf 0.545 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 4 - Proving Systems Section 7 - Field - Standard Test Measures Second Edition
API MPMS 4.7 2nd Ed 1998.pdf 0.374 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 4 - Proving Systems Section 8 - Operation of Proving Systems
API MPMS 4.8 1st Ed 2002.pdf 1.571 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## wutang798

Much appreciated, thank you.

----------


## Alejandr

Links are broken, there are not files...
please, upload this manual again, I really need it for my thesis....

----------


## f81aa

Achmad Nur Eddin, thank you

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Links are broken, there are not files...
> please, upload this manual again, I really need it for my thesis....



which one ?

----------


## Alejandr

Thanks, I already have found the links.....
I need a favor........Somebody know about In Situ Combustion?....I need some advices about practices in field under In SItu Combustio...

----------


## rad007

Hello, Achmad Nur Eddin

Could you please upload api mpms chapter 14 section 2 
please

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Hello, Achmad Nur Eddin
> 
> Could you please upload api mpms chapter 14 section 2 
> please



Sorry I do not have it

----------


## salahuddinj

hey, here are many books about engineering (petroleum and Mining engineering included)...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## npm1975

Hi, could anybody help me... I'm looking for API MPMS chapter 12 full.

Thanks

----------


## npm1975

> Hi Guys,
> *
> ALL ABOUT API MANUAL OF PETROLEUM MEASUREMENT STANDARD (MPMS)*
> 
> In my API Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standard (MPMS) library, I have the following standard as stated below. The size of file is about 554 MB and I do not have much time to upload all the files. But...... I will _upload base on request only_ on this web pages. You just ask which one you need and I upload it ( no special request to certain email adress ) 
> 
> API	H00005	PEND	11/1/2000	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards - Draft Standard - Sediment and Water - Continuous On-Line Measurement of Water Content in Petroleum and Petroleum Products First Edition
> API	H00008	PEND	10/1/2002	Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Ultrasonic Flowmeters Using Transit Time Technology First Edition
> API	INTERPRETATIONS 1988	ACTV	10/1/1989	1988 Interpretations - Technical Publications Answers to Technical Inquiries
> ...



Hi, I need all API MOMS chapter 12 (full). ThanksSee More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## Sharif

Its very useful information.

Thanks

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Hi, could anybody help me... I'm looking for API MPMS chapter 12 full.
> 
> Thanks



*API MPMS 12 SERIES*


1.	API MPMS 12.1.1 2nd Ed 2001.pdf 0.968 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 12 - Calculation of Petroleum Quantities Section 1 - Calculation of Static Petroleum Quantities Part 1 - Upright Cylindrical Tanks and Marine Vessels Second Edition

2.	API MPMS 12.1.2 1st Ed 2003.pdf 0.392 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 12 - Calculation of Petroleum Quantities Section 1 - Calculation of Static Petroleum Quantities Part 2 - Calculation Procedures for Tank Cars First Edition

3.	API MPMS 12.2 1st Ed 2002.pdf 1.911 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 12 - Calculation of Petroleum Quantities Section 2 - Calculation of Liquid Petroleum Quantities Measured by Turbine or Displacement Meters First Edition

4.	API MPMS 12.2.1 2nd Ed 2002.pdf 1.181 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 12 - Calculation of Petroleum Quantities Section 2 - Calculation of Petroleum Quantities Using Dynamic Measurement Methods and Volumetric Correction Factors Part 1 - Introduction Second Edition

5.	API MPMS 12.2.2 3rd Ed 2003.pdf 0.361 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 12 - Calculation of Petroleum Quantities Section 2 - Calculation of Petroleum Quantities Using Dynamic Measurement Methods and Volumetric Correction Factors Part 2 - Measurement Tickets Third Edition

6.	API MPMS 12.2.3 1st Ed 2002.pdf 2.803 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Calculation of Petroleum Quantities - Section 2 - Calculation of Petroleum Quantities Using Dynamic Measurement Methods and Volumetric Correction Factors - Part 3 - Proving Reports First Edition

7.	API MPMS 12.2.4 1st Ed 2002.pdf 2.224 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 12 - Calculation of Petroleum Quantities Section 2 - Calculation of Petroleum Quantities Using Dynamic Measurement Methods and Volumetric Correction Factors Part 4 - Calculation of Base Prover Volumes by the Waterdraw Method 

8.	API MPMS 12.2.5 1st Ed 2001.pdf 3.663 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 12 - Calculation of Petroleum Quantities Section 2 - Calculation of Petroleum Quantities Using Dynamic Measurement Methods and Volumetric Correction Factors Part 5 - Calculation of Base Prover Volume by Master Meter Method

9.	API MPMS 12.2 Part 1,4,5 Errata 2009.pdf 0.011 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

10. API MPMS 12.3 1st Ed 1996.pdf 3.603 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 12 - Calculation of Petroleum Quantities Section 3 - Volumetric Shrinkage Resulting from Blending Light Hydrocarbons with Crude Oils First Edition


BONUS  :  API MPMS 13 SERIES

1.	API MPMS 13.1 1st Ed 2002.pdf 0.973 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 13 - Statistical Aspects of Measuring and Sampling Section 1 - Statistical Concepts and Procedures in Measurement First Edition

2.	API MPMS 13.2 1st Ed 1994.pdf 1.555 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 13 - Statistical Aspects of Measuring and Sampling Section 2 - Methods of Evaluating Meter Proving Data

----------


## Petrus

Hi, could anybody help me... I'm looking for API MPMS chapter 19 full. :Confused: 

Thanks for your help. :Smile:

----------


## npm1975

Hi, thank you :Smile: , but this link appears repeat...it doesn't download chapter 12.2.3 but 12.1.2, could you try and update link? :Wink: 





> *API MPMS 12 SERIES*
> 6.	API MPMS 12.2.3 1st Ed 2002.pdf 2.803 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Hi, thank you, but this link appears repeat...it doesn't download chapter 12.2.3 but 12.1.2, could you try and update link?



Done, please try again

----------


## f81aa

Achmad Nur Eddin, thanks for sharing

----------


## f81aa

API MPMS Chapter 19.1
API MPMS Chapter 19.1-D
API MPMS Chapter 19.2
API MPMS Chapter 19.3-A
API MPMS Chapter 19.3-B
API MPMS Chapter 19.3-C
API MPMS Chapter 19.3-D
API MPMS Chapter 19.3-E
API MPMS Chapter 19.3-F
API MPMS Chapter 19.3-G
API MPMS Chapter 19.3-H
API MPMS Chapter 19.4

Petrus and forum members interested can download it from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. If you experience problems getting the download ticket, try disabling any ad blockers in your browser.

Best regards :Smile:

----------


## Petrus

Hi f81aa,
Thanks a lot for sharing MPMS 19 :Smile: 
Petrus

----------


## yzjie

thanks！

----------


## hemantdahale

> API MPMS 1 2nd Ed 1994.pdf 2.608 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Hi,

May I request you to share API MPMS chapter 2 - Tank calibration. chapter 8 - sampling, chapter 9 - density determination, chapter 10 - sediment & water.
I need this please.
Many thanks for your help.

Hemant

----------


## dk1965

May I request you to share API MPMS chapter 11.
Thanks a lot for sharing!
DK

----------


## ginozky

I need api mpms 11.1 vol v

See More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## kimimtt

I am looking for Table 6D-Generalized Lubricating Oils Correction of Volume....the table itself. Perhaps a PDF or Excel I can download. Thank you!

----------


## DkLg

Im looking for API MPMS 14.3.2 ACTV	4/1/2000	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 14 - Natural Gas Fluids Measurement; Section 3 - Concentric, Square-Edged Orifice Meters; Part 2 - Specification and Installation Requirements Fourth Edition; AGA Report No.3, Part 2 and GPA 8185-00. I hope you can upload for the all community

----------


## dcueva

Hi I'm new in the forum.
May I request you to share API MPMS chapter 13
Thank you for sharing the information.
Diego

----------


## dcueva

Hi I'm new in the forum.
May I request you to share API MPMS chapter 13
Thank you for sharing the information.
Diego

----------


## f81aa

Hi dcueva:

Welcome to the Petroleum Community Forums.

I have just uploaded API MPMS Chapter 13 "Statistical Aspects of Measuring and Sampling".

In a rar file you will find files:

Chapter 13.1
Statistical Concepts and Procedures in Measurement
1st Edition | June 1985 | Reaffirmed: March, 2002 my copy. API reaffirmed again in March, 2006.

Chapter 13.2
Statistical Methods of Evaluating Meter Proving Data
1st Edition | November 1994 | API reaffirmed: March 1, 2006

To download, follow the link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] and choose free download.

After you click on the button to start downloading and start waiting around one minute, you will probably see a window opening and asking you to download TubeDownloader software. You DO NOT have to download it, just close it. After the countdown is over, you will see the free download button again. Click it and save it to your unit.

Best regards :Smile:

----------


## dcueva

Tks so much!

----------


## sichernicht

i'm looking for API MPMS 11.1, 2004, example procedures for calculating ctpl/vcf

thanx

----------


## f81aa

sichernicht:

Sorry I do not have the document you request in any edition.

By the way, I normally visit the Laboratory Measurements Forum once a week or every two weeks so it might take me awhile to help somebody if I have the information.

I am active in the Safety and Environment Forum. As I said in a thread I posted there today, I will be away for awhile and I will not be connecting to the  internet often.

I am glad to help you guys in the future.

Best regards :Smile:

----------


## Atex

Thank you so much.

You are a good guy
"Achmad Nur Eddin ".

----------


## ginozky

Hi friend h81aa i'm student petroleum engineering please could help me with next document 
MPMS 11.1 vol V.Thank you

----------


## luca14

Se&#241;or por favor tendra el API 2551 2552 o ASTM D 1410-65 ASTM D 1408-65 mi mail luiscaceres14@hotmail.com

----------


## viddy.adrian

> API MPMS 5.1 3rd Ed 2002.pdf 0.245 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



Please update link for API MPMS 5.2 2nd Ed 2002, it contain other chapter (API MPMS 5.1)See More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## viddy.adrian

> API MPMS 11.1 VOL XI-XII 1st Ed 1982.pdf 5.516 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



would you like to upload API MPMS 11 complete, cause file expired thanks

----------


## salem001

*Dear/ Achmad Nur Eddin* 
After my best regards 
This Chapter 11.1 link is expired please upload it for me becuse ined it.
thank you  for you corporation

API MPMS 11.1 VOL X 1st Ed 1980.pdf 11.758 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume X - Background, Development, and Program Documentation First Edition; Editorial Amplification; ASTM D1250; IP 200;

*please  please please  upload it once time more*

----------


## svolo4

Good time of day, Achmad Nur Eddin
Please upload this document for me please:
_API MPMS 11.1 VOL IX ACTV 8/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume IX Table 54C - Volume Correction Factors for Individual and Special Applications Volume Correction to 15 Degrees C Against Thermal Expansion Coefficients at 15 Degre
API MPMS 11.1 VOL XIII ACTV 1/1/1982 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume XIII Table 5D-Generalized Lubricating Oils Correction of Observed API Gravity to API Gravity at 60 Degrees F Table 6D-Generalized Lubricating Oils Correction of Volu
API MPMS 11.1 VOL XIV ACTV 1/1/1982 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1-Volume Correction Factors, Volume XIV, Table 53D- Generalized Lubricating Oils Correction of Observed Density to Density at 15 Degrees C Table 54D-Generalized Lubricating Oils Correction of Volume to_
Thanks in advance

----------


## DkLg

Daer salem001:
I hope you cant upload the API MPMS 14.3.2, I need, please.

----------


## profor

Hello can You reupload file for

Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 7 - Temperature Determination First Edition; Supersedes Chapter 7, Section 1, 2, 3 and 4
This standard API MPMS 7 contains, and supersedes, information that was formally contained in the
following APIM anual of Petroleum Measurement Standard(sM PMS):
Chapter 7, Section 1, Static temperature Determination Using Mercury-in-Glass Thermometers
Chapter 7, Section 2, Dynamic Temperature Determination
Chapter 7, Section 3, Static Temperature Determination Using Portable Electric Thermometers
Chapter 7, Section 4, Static Temperature Determination Using Fixed Automatic Tank Thermometers

thank You very much!!!!

----------


## salem001

we are watting from you   Dear/ Achmad Nur Eddin 

please reupload  with best regards

----------


## HellBear

Hello everyone!

i was wondering if any of you could send me or post the link, any of this will really help me. 
i'm looking the api manual of petroleum measurement standards - chapter 17, section 9.

Vessel experience factor. 

thx!

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> we are watting from you   Dear/ Achmad Nur Eddin 
> 
> please reupload  with best regards



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Daer salem001:
> I hope you cant upload the API MPMS 14.3.2, I need, please.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jycortes

can you upload API MPMS 11.1 vol II, IV, V, XI-onwards, thanks

anybody here have the ASTM Adjunct 1250 VCF Software?

Thanks very much

----------


## ALEJANDROZAMBRANO

dear mr achmad nur eddin


please help me with this

API MPMS 11.1 VOL I ACTV 1/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume I Table 5A - Generalized Crude Oils and JP-4 Correction of Observed API Gravity to API Gravity at 60 Degrees F Table 6A - Generalized Crude Oils and JP-4 Correction

i hope that you can upload this.....

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

MPMS 11.1 VOL I.pdf 27.903 MB


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


*PLEASE BE HURRY, BEFORE THE LINK IS DEAD
I DO NOT WANT TO RE-UPLOAD AGAIN FOR 3X*See More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## nnreddy

Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

By American Petroleum Institute

Hi, The lonk is not working anymore please upload again.

Thanks.

----------


## ALEJANDROZAMBRANO

> MPMS 11.1 VOL I.pdf 27.903 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



thanks a lot.....  you are a good guy becouse you takes time to help another people that need it

----------


## HellBear

Hello, Achmad Nur Eddin, i need your help, 

i'm from argentina, we are looking for the api - mpms - chapter 17 - section 9.

we need the information about how to calculate VEF.

Thank you very much!

----------


## jycortes

hello mr. achmad nur eddin,

can you upload API MPMS 11.1 vol II up to XIV 

the links that was here before were already not working

thank you very much

ALSO,

can anybody here have the ASTM Adjunct 1250 VCF Software?

Thanks

----------


## cindy_dianita

ass.wr.wb
 Hi mr. achmad nur eddin, I need GPA 2172  (API MPMS 14.5 ACTV 1/1/1996) ...do you have that file?? Thanks a lot for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## viddy.adrian

> MPMS 11.1 VOL I.pdf 27.903 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Thanks, Terima Kasih, Matur Suwun.

Would you like to upload API MPMS Chapter 6

----------


## salem001

*Dear/Achmad Nur Eddin* 
After my best regards 
Thank you for you corporation

----------


## polong_5

> Hi Guys,
> *
> ALL ABOUT API MANUAL OF PETROLEUM MEASUREMENT STANDARD (MPMS)*
> 
> In my API Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standard (MPMS) library, I have the following standard as stated below. The size of file is about 554 MB and I do not have much time to upload all the files. But...... I will _upload base on request only_ on this web pages. You just ask which one you need and I upload it ( no special request to certain email adress ) 
> 
> API	H00005	PEND	11/1/2000	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards - Draft Standard - Sediment and Water - Continuous On-Line Measurement of Water Content in Petroleum and Petroleum Products First Edition
> API	H00008	PEND	10/1/2002	Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Ultrasonic Flowmeters Using Transit Time Technology First Edition
> API	INTERPRETATIONS 1988	ACTV	10/1/1989	1988 Interpretations - Technical Publications Answers to Technical Inquiries
> ...





sir,
glad if you can post the whole document for me

----------


## polong_5

> Hi Guys,
> *
> ALL ABOUT API MANUAL OF PETROLEUM MEASUREMENT STANDARD (MPMS)*
> 
> In my API Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standard (MPMS) library, I have the following standard as stated below. The size of file is about 554 MB and I do not have much time to upload all the files. But...... I will _upload base on request only_ on this web pages. You just ask which one you need and I upload it ( no special request to certain email adress ) 
> 
> API	H00005	PEND	11/1/2000	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards - Draft Standard - Sediment and Water - Continuous On-Line Measurement of Water Content in Petroleum and Petroleum Products First Edition
> API	H00008	PEND	10/1/2002	Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Ultrasonic Flowmeters Using Transit Time Technology First Edition
> API	INTERPRETATIONS 1988	ACTV	10/1/1989	1988 Interpretations - Technical Publications Answers to Technical Inquiries
> ...





sir,
glad if you can post the whole document for me

TQ

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> sir,
> glad if you can post the whole document for me
> 
> TQ



The whole documents is difficult, but where are you living now, i can give you cd-rom copy of it

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

API MPMS 11.1 VOL II.pdf 25.217 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*PLEASE BE HURRY, BEFORE THE LINK IS DEAD
I DO NOT WANT TO RE-UPLOAD AGAIN FOR 3X*

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Hello, Achmad Nur Eddin, i need your help, 
> 
> i'm from argentina, we are looking for the api - mpms - chapter 17 - section 9.
> 
> we need the information about how to calculate VEF.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!



Sorry, I do not have API MPMS Chapter 17.9See More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> ass.wr.wb
>  Hi mr. achmad nur eddin, I need GPA 2172  (API MPMS 14.5 ACTV 1/1/1996) ...do you have that file?? Thanks a lot for sharing



Monggo dipun unjuk
API MPMS 14.5 1996.pdf 0.946 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Thanks, Terima Kasih, Matur Suwun.
> 
> Would you like to upload API MPMS Chapter 6



API MPMS 6.1 2nd Ed 2002.pdf 0.450 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Sitik-sitik wae yo, soal-e lagi akeh sing njaluk

----------


## dldegner

I am looking for 
API MPMS 14.3.1 

many thanks!

----------


## cindy_dianita

Thankssssss for the file.........^_^

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

API MPMS 6.2 3rd Ed 2004.pdf	  363.05 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Chapter 6Metering Assemblies
Section 2Loading Rack Metering Systems

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

MPMS 11.1 VOL III.pdf	  29.42 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
1. Addendum to Chapter 11.1-
Volume 111 - TABLE 6C
Volume IX TABLE 54C
2. Volume 111
TABLE 6C-Volume Correction Factors for Individual and Special Applications
Volume Correction to 60F Against Thermal Expansion Coefficients at 60F
*PLEASE BE HURRY, BEFORE THE LINK IS DEAD
I DO NOT WANT TO RE-UPLOAD AGAIN FOR 3X*

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

API MPMS 14.3.1 3rd Ed 1990.pdf	  2.35 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Chapter 14-Natural Gas Fluids - Measurement
Section 3-"Concentric, Square-Edged Orifice Meters
Part I-General Equations and Uncertainty Guidelines

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

1.	API MPMS 6.4 1st Ed 1984.pdf   300.84 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
	Metering Systems for Aviation Fueling Facilities

2.	API MPMS 6.5 2nd Ed 2002.pdf   392.06 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
	Metering Systems for Loading and Unloading Marine Bulk Carriers

3.	API MPMS 6.6 2nd Ed 1991.pdf   614.31 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
	Pipeline Metering Systems

4	API MPMS 6.7 2nd Ed 2002.pdf   533.86 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
	Metering Viscous Hydrocarbons

Following document I do not have it :

5.	ANSI/API MPMS Chapter 6.3
	Metering Assemblies: Service Station Dispensing Metering Systems

Please somebody can upload it.

----------


## tony_black

Here is 6.3

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thank you Tony

----------


## f81aa

tony_black, thanks for sharing

----------


## f81aa

HellBear, Achmad Nur Eddin and other forum members:



I am attaching API MPMS Chapter 17.9

Best regardsSee More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## f81aa

Hi profor:

Please go to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] to download *Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 7 - Temperature Determination* First Edition.

If you experience problems getting the download ticket, try disabling any ad blockers in your browser.

I hope you will find it useful.

Best regards

----------


## f81aa

Achmad Nur Eddin, thanks for your continuous support

Regards

----------


## nmontoya

Dear Friends, I require API MPMS 2.2E Petroleum and Liquid Petroleum ProductsCalibration of Horizontal Cylindrical TanksPart 1: Manual Methods, 1st edition. Anybody can help me?. Kindly upload it. Thanks in advance

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> HellBear, Achmad Nur Eddin and other forum members:
> 
> I am attaching API MPMS Chapter 17.9
> 
> Best regards



Thank you

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Dear Friends, I require API MPMS 2.2E Petroleum and Liquid Petroleum ProductsCalibration of Horizontal Cylindrical TanksPart 1: Manual Methods, 1st edition. Anybody can help me?. Kindly upload it. Thanks in advance



API MPMS 2.2E 1st Ed 2004.pdf 1.080 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nmontoya

Hi friends, everybody who is working in the petroleum industry, specifically in petroleum measurement, must deal with conversion of API to standard API and volume correction factors, where I work this conversion is done manually, but actually API and FLOW-CAL have developed a add-in for Microsoft Excel that provides a callable collection of routines to calculate temperature and pressure volume correction factors for generalized crude oils, refined products, and lubricating oils. If someone has this add-in, please share with us and kindly upload it, all members of this forum thanks to you. Best Regards for All.

----------


## rodstring

This is for HellBear and Achmad Nur Eddin. This is API MPMS Chapter 17.9

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## polong_5

hi,
anyone here have API MPMS Chapter 11.2.1
hope i can get that ASAP...

TQ to all

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Chapter 11.2.1-Compressibility Factors for Hydrocarbons: 0-90API Gravity
Range

API MPMS 11.2.1 1st Ed 1984.pdf   9.43 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 API MPMS 11.2.1 1st Ed 1984 Errata.pdf   792.05 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Try this one if the link does not work
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## viddy.adrian

> Here is 6.3



Thank you tony_black

----------


## viddy.adrian

> 1.	API MPMS 6.4 1st Ed 1984.pdf   300.84 KB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Suwun Pak Acmad

----------


## hamada_alex

API MPMS 3.4 ACTV 1/1/1995 (R 2000) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging Section 4 - Standard Practice for Level Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons on Marine Vessels by Automatic Tank Gauging First Edition; Replaces STD 2545



API MPMS 3.5 ACTV 3/1/1997 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging; Section 5 - Standard Practice for Level Measurement of Light Hydrocarbon Liquids Onboard Marine Vessels by Automatic Tank Gauging First Edition

chapter 8 full (sampling)

*the most important chapter 17 full (marine measurement)*

please don't lateSee More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## hamada_alex

API MPMS 3.4 ACTV 1/1/1995 (R 2000) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging Section 4 - Standard Practice for Level Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons on Marine Vessels by Automatic Tank Gauging First Edition; Replaces STD 2545

API MPMS 3.5 ACTV 3/1/1997 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging; Section 5 - Standard Practice for Level Measurement of Light Hydrocarbon Liquids Onboard Marine Vessels by Automatic Tank Gauging First Edition

chapter 8 full (sampling)

*Yellow"]the most important chapter 17 full (marine measurement)*
please don't late

----------


## cindy_dianita

Hi..Achmad Nur Eddin do you have API MPMS 14.3.2 and 14.4 ?? thanks a lot ....

----------


## HellBear

THANK YOU VERY MUCH, we looked for it everywhere!
thx again!

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Hi..Achmad Nur Eddin do you have API MPMS 14.3.2 and 14.4 ?? thanks a lot ....



1.	Section 3Concentric, Square-Edged Orifice Meters
Part 2Specification and Installation Requirements
API MPMS 14.3.2 4th Ed 2000.pdf 0.398 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


2.	Section 4-Converting Mass of Natural Gas Liquids and Vapors to Equivalent Liquid Volumes
API MPMS 14.4 1st Ed 1991.pdf   284.6 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> API MPMS 3.4 ACTV 1/1/1995 (R 2000) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging Section 4 - Standard Practice for Level Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons on Marine Vessels by Automatic Tank Gauging First Edition; Replaces STD 2545
> 
> API MPMS 3.5 ACTV 3/1/1997 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging; Section 5 - Standard Practice for Level Measurement of Light Hydrocarbon Liquids Onboard Marine Vessels by Automatic Tank Gauging First Edition
> 
> chapter 8 full (sampling)
> 
> *Yellow"]the most important chapter 17 full (marine measurement)*
> please don't late



1,	Section 1Guidelines for Marine Cargo Inspection
API MPMS 17.1 4th Ed 2001.pdf 0.487 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2.	Secci&#243;n 1Gu&#237;as para la Inspecci&#243;n de Cargas Mar&#237;timas
API MPMS 17.1 2001 SPANISH.pdf 0.335 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

3.	Section 2- Measurement of Cargoes On Board Tank Vessels
API MPMS 17.2 2nd Ed 1999.pdf 2.859 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

4.	Section 3-Guidelines for Identification of the Source of Free Waters Associated With Marine PetroleumCargo Movements
API MPMS 17.3 1st Ed 1992.pdf 0.953 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

5.	Section 4Method for Quantification of Small Volumes on Marine Vessels (OBQ/ROB)
API MPMS 17.4 1st Ed 1994.pdf 0.197 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

6.	Secci&#243;n 4 Mtodo para Cuantificaci&#243;n de Vol&#250;menes Peque&#241;os en Buques. (OBQ/ROB)
API MPMS 17.4 SPANISH.pdf 0.348 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The next section : On another days

----------


## hamada_alex

all words can't express how i wanna thank u
i'm waiting for other sections

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> API MPMS 3.4 ACTV 1/1/1995 (R 2000) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging Section 4 - Standard Practice for Level Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons on Marine Vessels by Automatic Tank Gauging First Edition; Replaces STD 2545
> 
> API MPMS 3.5 ACTV 3/1/1997 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging; Section 5 - Standard Practice for Level Measurement of Light Hydrocarbon Liquids Onboard Marine Vessels by Automatic Tank Gauging First Edition
> 
> chapter 8 full (sampling)
> 
> *Yellow"]the most important chapter 17 full (marine measurement)*
> please don't late



*CONTINUATION*

1.	Guidelines for Cargo Analysis and Reconciliation
API MPMS 17.5 2nd Ed 2003.pdf 0.814 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2.	Guidelines for Determining Fullness of Pipelines between Vessels and Shore Tanks
API MPMS 17.6 1st Ed 2002.pdf 0.554 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

3.	Secci&#243;n 6  Gu&#237;as para Determinar el Llenado de L&#237;neas Entre Buques y Tanques en Tierra
API MPMS 17.6 SPANISH.pdf 0.270 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

4.	Recommended Practices for Developing Barge Control Factors (Volume Ratio)
API MPMS 17.7 1st Ed 1995.pdf 0.144 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

5.	Guidelines for Pre-Loading Inspection of Marine Vessel Cargo Tanks
API MPMS 17.8 1st Ed 1998.pdf 0.181 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

6.	Guidelines for Pre-Loading Inspection of Marine Vessel Cargo Tanks
API MPMS 17.8 in SPANISH
*SORRY, I DO NOT HAVE IT !!!*


7.	Section 9Vessel Experience Factor (VEF) IP Hydrocarbon Management HM 49
API MPMS 17.9 1st Ed 2005
please refer to thread posted by f81aa on 7th December 2009

8.	Measurement of Refrigerated and/or Pressurized Cargo on Board Marine Gas Carriers
API MPMS 17.10.2
*SORRY, I DO NOT HAVE IT !!!*

9.	Procedure for Bulk Liquid Chemical Cargo Inspection by Cargo Inspectors
API MPMS 17.12
*SORRY, I DO NOT HAVE IT !!!*

It is very appreciated if somebody could upload API MPMS 17.10.2 and 17.12

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> API MPMS 3.4 ACTV 1/1/1995 (R 2000) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging Section 4 - Standard Practice for Level Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons on Marine Vessels by Automatic Tank Gauging First Edition; Replaces STD 2545
> 
> API MPMS 3.5 ACTV 3/1/1997 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging; Section 5 - Standard Practice for Level Measurement of Light Hydrocarbon Liquids Onboard Marine Vessels by Automatic Tank Gauging First Edition
> 
> chapter 8 full (sampling)
> 
> *Yellow"]the most important chapter 17 full (marine measurement)*
> please don't late



1.	Section 4Standard Practice for Level Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons on Marine Vessels By Automatic Tank Gauging
API MPMS 3.4 1st Ed 1995.pdf 0.128 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


2.	Section 5Standard Practice for Level Measurement of Light Hydrocarbon Liquids Onboard Marine Vessels by Automatic Tank Gauging
API MPMS 3.5 1st Ed 1997.pdf 0.110 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Chapter 8 : On another days

----------


## hamada_alex

thank u very much

----------


## nevar

Can you please upload this again?

API MPMS 11.1 VOL XI-XII 1st Ed 1982.pdf 5.516 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1-Volume Correction Factors, Volume XIV, Table 53D- Generalized Lubricating Oils Correction of Observed Density to Density at 15 Degrees C Table 54D-Generalized Lubricating Oils Correction of Volume to

----------


## nevar

API MPMS 11.1 VOL XIV 1st Ed 1982.pdf 26.110 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1-Volume Correction Factors, Volume XIV, Table 53D- Generalized Lubricating Oils Correction of Observed Density to Density at 15 Degrees C Table 54D-Generalized Lubricating Oils Correction of Volume to

Actually i want this  :Smile:  could you upload please.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Can you please upload this again?
> 
> API MPMS 11.1 VOL XI-XII 1st Ed 1982.pdf 5.516 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MPMS 11.1 VOL XI-XII.pdf 5.516 MB


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> API MPMS 11.1 VOL XIV 1st Ed 1982.pdf 26.110 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



MPMS 11.1 VOL XIV.pdf 26.110 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kimimtt

Dear Sir,

I have been looking for API MPMS 11.1 VOL XIII ACTV 1/1/1982 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume XIII Table 5D-Generalized Lubricating Oils Correction of Observed API Gravity to API Gravity at 60 Degrees F Table 6D but have been unable to locate. Can you please upload? Thank you very much!

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Dear Sir,
> 
> I have been looking for API MPMS 11.1 VOL XIII ACTV 1/1/1982 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume XIII Table 5D-Generalized Lubricating Oils Correction of Observed API Gravity to API Gravity at 60 Degrees F Table 6D but have been unable to locate. Can you please upload? Thank you very much!



Volume Correction Factors
TABLE 5D-Generalized Lubricating Oils Correction of Observed API Gravity to API Gravity at 60F
TABLE 6D-Generalized Lubricating Oils Correction of Observed Volume to 60F Against API Gravity at 60F
API MPMS 11.1 VOL XIII 1st Ed 1982.pdf 11.665 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hamada_alex

Dear Achmad
i think u forgot me 
is it possible to upload API chapter 8 
thanks

----------


## kimimtt

Thank you very much!

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Dear Achmad
> i think u forgot me 
> is it possible to upload API chapter 8 
> thanks



Very sorry
Bitte schoen

Manual Sampling of Petroleum and Petroleum Products (ANSI/ASTM D4057)
API MPMS 8.1 3rd Ed 1995.pdf 1.551 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Automatic Sampling of Petroleum and Petroleum Products (ANSI/ASTM D4177)
 MPMS 8.2.pdf 1.508 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Mixing and Handling of Liquid Samples of Petroleum and Petroleum Products (ANSI/ASTM D5854)
 MPMS 8.3.pdf 1.000 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Standard Practice for Sampling and Handling of Fuels for Volatility Measurement (ASTM D5842)
MPMS 8.4.pdf 0.539 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hamada_alex

thank u very much

----------


## s@ndy

Happy New Year to all !
Can anyone share MPMS Chapter 11, Part 2 Section 4 Temperature Correction for Volume of NGL and LPG. This is also GPA-TP27.
Thanks and regards

----------


## sambun

Dear Achmad Nur Eddin.
Do you have API MPMS 4.9 ? Please let me have a copy. Thanks !

----------


## arunprakash_ice

thanks bro

----------


## bubie

I'm really appreciate

----------


## synfuel

thanks


synSee More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## samsoon80



----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Dear Achmad Nur Eddin.
> Do you have API MPMS 4.9 ? Please let me have a copy. Thanks !



I do not have it, very sorry

----------


## bubie

Dear Achmad Nur Eddin.

Please let us have API MPMS afw:


API MPMS 1 ACTV 7/1/1994 

API MPMS 12.1.1 ACTV 11/1/2001 

API MPMS 12.1.2 ACTV 5/1/2003 

API MPMS 12.2.1 ACTV 5/1/1995 (R 2002) 

API MPMS 12.2.2 ACTV 6/1/2003 (R 2002) 

API MPMS 12.2.3 ACTV 10/1/1998 (R 2002)

API MPMS 12.2.4 ACTV 12/1/1997 (R 2002) 

API MPMS 12.2.5 ACTV 9/1/2001 

API MPMS 12.2 ACTV 9/1/1981 (R 2002) 

API MPMS 12.3 ACTV 7/1/1996 

Many thank in advance

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Dear Achmad Nur Eddin.
> 
> Please let us have API MPMS afw:
> 
> 
> API MPMS 1 ACTV 7/1/1994 
> 
> API MPMS 12.1.1 ACTV 11/1/2001 
> 
> ...



 API MPMS 12.1.1 2nd Ed 2001.pdf	  991.38 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 12.1.2 1st Ed 2003.pdf	  401.46 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 12.2 1st Ed 2002.pdf	  1.91 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

  API MPMS 12.2 Part 1,4,5 Errata 2009.pdf	  11.46 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

    API MPMS 12.2.1 2nd Ed 2002.pdf	  1.18 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 12.2.3 1st Ed 2002.pdf	  2.8 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 12.2.4 1st Ed 2002.pdf	  2.22 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

  API MPMS 12.2.5 1st Ed 2001.pdf	  3.66 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

API MPMS 12.2.2 3rd Ed 2003.pdf 0.361 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

API MPMS 12.3 1st Ed 2006.pdf 3.603 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

API MPMS 1 2nd Ed 1994.pdf	  2.61 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bubie

Appreciate for your kindness

----------


## ferchobol

Dear Achmad Nur Eddin.

Please let us have API MPMS 

API MPMS 3.1A ACTV 12/1/1994 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging Section 1A - Standard Practice for the Manual Gauging of Petroleum and Petroleum Products First Edition; Replaces STD 2545
API MPMS 3.1B ACTV 6/1/2001 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging Section 1B - Standard Practice for Level Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons in Stationary Tanks by Automatic Tank Gauging Second Edition
API MPMS 3.2 ACTV 1/1/1995 (R 2000) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging Section 2 - Standard Practice for Gauging Petroleum and Petroleum Products in Tank Cars First Edition; Replaces STD 2545
API MPMS 3.3 ACTV 6/1/1996 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging Section 3 - Standard Practice for Level Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons in Stationary Pressurized Storage Tanks by Automatic Tank Gauging First Edition; Replaces STD 2545
API MPMS 3.4 ACTV 1/1/1995 (R 2000) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging Section 4 - Standard Practice for Level Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons on Marine Vessels by Automatic Tank Gauging First Edition; Replaces STD 2545
API MPMS 3.5 ACTV 3/1/1997 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging; Section 5 - Standard Practice for Level Measurement of Light Hydrocarbon Liquids Onboard Marine Vessels by Automatic Tank Gauging First Edition
API MPMS 3.6 ACTV 2/1/2001 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging; Section 6 - Meaurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Hybrid Tank Measurement Systems First Edition


Txh

----------


## sambun

> API MPMS 12.3 1st Ed 2006.pdf 3.603 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Dear Achmad Nur Eddin,
Thank you for your new edition.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Dear Achmad Nur Eddin.
> 
> Please let us have API MPMS 
> 
> API MPMS 3.1A ACTV 12/1/1994 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging Section 1A - Standard Practice for the Manual Gauging of Petroleum and Petroleum Products First Edition; Replaces STD 2545
> API MPMS 3.1B ACTV 6/1/2001 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging Section 1B - Standard Practice for Level Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons in Stationary Tanks by Automatic Tank Gauging Second Edition
> API MPMS 3.2 ACTV 1/1/1995 (R 2000) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging Section 2 - Standard Practice for Gauging Petroleum and Petroleum Products in Tank Cars First Edition; Replaces STD 2545
> API MPMS 3.3 ACTV 6/1/1996 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging Section 3 - Standard Practice for Level Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons in Stationary Pressurized Storage Tanks by Automatic Tank Gauging First Edition; Replaces STD 2545
> API MPMS 3.4 ACTV 1/1/1995 (R 2000) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging Section 4 - Standard Practice for Level Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons on Marine Vessels by Automatic Tank Gauging First Edition; Replaces STD 2545
> ...



API MPMS 3.5 1st Ed 1997.pdf	  112.81 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 API MPMS 3.4 1st Ed 1995.pdf	  131.95 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 3.6 1st Ed 2001.pdf	  316.74 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 3.3 1st Ed 1996.pdf	  119.33 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

MPMS 3.2.pdf	  151.73 KB


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 MPMS 3.1B.pdf	  297.47 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 3.1A 1st Ed 1994.pdf	  1.31 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## ferchobol

Thx Achmad Nur Eddin

----------


## Comilla

thanks for your help

----------


## yopy_yogie

I need API MPMS 14.1 to 14.8, please upload.
Thank You, Terima kasih

----------


## yopy_yogie

I've just download the API 14.3.1, 14.3.2, and 14.4 from this thread, so i just need the rest.

Terima Kasih

----------


## erm_junior

> I am looking for 
> API MPMS 14.3.1 
> 
> many thanks!



See this link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> I've just download the API 14.3.1, 14.3.2, and 14.4 from this thread, so i just need the rest.
> 
> Terima Kasih



 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

*MONGGO DIPUN UNJUK SUEEGERRR MENIKO*

Collecting and Handling of Natural Gas Samples for Custody Transfer
MPMS 14.1.pdf   579.69 KB  2001
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Concentric, Square-Edged Orifice Meters Part 3Natural Gas Applications equal to (AGA Report No. 3) (ANSI/API 14.3.3-2003) (GPA 8185, Part 3) (includes Errata dated March 1994)
I have the old one only
 MPMS 14.3.3.pdf   4.17 MB  1992
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Concentric, Square-Edged Orifice Meters Part 4Background, Development, Implementation Procedures and Subroutine Documentation equal to (AGA Report No. 3, Part 4) (GPA 8185, Part 4)
MPMS 14.3.4.pdf 8.408 MB 1992
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Calculation of Gross Heating Value, Specific Gravity, and Compressibility of Natural Gas Mixtures from Compositional Analysis
API MPMS 14.5 1996.pdf   969.54 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Continuous Density Measurement equal to (ANSI/API Ch. 14.6, 1991) (includes Errata dated August 1998)
MPMS 14.6.pdf 2.432 MB  1991
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Mass Measurement of Natural Gas Liquids equal to (GPA 8182-95)
MPMS 14.7.pdf 0.383 MB  1995
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Liquefied Petroleum Gas Measurement
MPMS 14.8.pdf 1.027 MB   2002
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


NOT AVAILABLE :

1.	Chapter 14.2 -   Compressibility Factors of Natural Gas and Other Related Hydrocarbon Gases equal to (AGA Report No. 8) (GPA 8185-90)
2.	Chapter 14.9 - Measurement of Natural Gas by Coriolis Meter equal to (AGA Report No. 11, 2003)
3.	Chapter 14.10 - Measurement of Flow to Flares

COULD SOMEBODY UPLOAD CHAPTER 14.2, 14.9 AND 14.10

PLEEEASE

----------


## yopy_yogie

The files have been downloaded ....

Matur nuwun sanget ....

----------


## shankarmathur

Dear Achmad

Can you upload the following

1. API MPMS 4.7 ACTV 12/1/1998 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 4 - Proving Systems Section 7 - Field - Standard Test Measures Second Edition

2. API MPMS 4.8 ACTV 11/1/1995 (R 2002) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 4 - Proving Systems Section 8 - Operation of Proving Systems

3. API MPMS 5.1 ACTV 9/1/1995 (R 2002) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 5 - Metering Section 1 - General Considerations for Measurement by Meters Third Edition

4 API MPMS 5.2 ACTV 11/1/1987 (R 2002) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 5 - Liquid Metering Section 2 - Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Displacement Meters Second Edition

5. API MPMS 5.3 ACTV 9/1/2000 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 5 - Metering Section 3 - Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Turbine Meters Fourth Edition

6. API MPMS 5.4 ACTV 9/1/1995 (R 2002) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 5 - Metering Section 4 - Accessory Equipment for Liquid Meters Third Edition

7.API MPMS 5.5 ACTV 6/1/1982 (R 2002) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 5 - Metering Section 5 - Fidelity and Security of Flow Measurement Pulsed-Data Transmission Systems First Edition


Many Thanks in advance for your kind co operation.

SM

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

API MPMS 4.7 2nd Ed 1998.pdf	  383.83 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 4.8 1st Ed 2002.pdf	  1.57 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

API MPMS 5.1 3rd Ed 2002.pdf	  251.55 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 5.3 4th Ed 2000.pdf	  829.73 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 5.4 3rd Ed 2002.pdf	  701.75 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ameer

> Salim Abdat 
> 
> API MPMS 11.1 VOL I ACTV 1/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume I Table 5A - Generalized Crude Oils and JP-4 Correction of Observed API Gravity to API Gravity at 60 Degrees F Table 6A - Generalized Crude Oils and JP-4 Correction
> API MPMS 11.1 VOL II ACTV 1/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume II Table 5B - Generalized Products Correction of Observed API Gravity to API Gravity at 60 Degrees F Table 6B - Generalized Products Correction of Volume to 60 Degre
> 
> Monggo
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...







> Salim Abdat
> 
> API MPMS 11.1 VOL III ACTV 8/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume III Table 6C - Volume Correction Factors for Individual and Special Applications Volume Correction to 60 Degrees F Against Thermal Expansion Coefficients at 60 Degre
> API MPMS 11.1 VOL IV ACTV 1/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume IV Table 23A - Generalized Crude Oils Correction of Observed Relative Density to Relative Density 60/60 Degrees F Table 24A - Generalized Crude Oils Correction of Vo
> 
> Monggo
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...







> salimabdat 
> 
> API MPMS 11.1 VOL V ACTV 1/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume V Table 23B - Generalized Products Correction of Observed Relative Density to Relative Density 60/60 Degrees F Table 24B - Generalized Products Correction of Volume
> API MPMS 11.1 VOL VI ACTV 1/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume VI Table 24C - Volume Correction Factors for Individual and Special Applications Volume Correction to 60 Degrees F Against Thermal Expansion Coefficients at 60 Degre
> 
> Monggo
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



*Eng. Ahmed the above link was dead and i need it if you can upload it again*

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

MPMS 11.1 VOL I.pdf	  27.9 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MPMS 11.1 VOL II.pdf	  25.22 MB


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Dear Mr Shankarmathur,

Sorry I never checked the remaining 2 items. Here are the rest :

API MPMS 5.5 1st Ed 2002.pdf	  545.22 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 5.2 2nd Ed 2002.pdf	  636.97 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kp2008

Could anyone who have AGA 3 part 2, 1991. Please share?

Thank a lot

----------


## chipo

Achmad Nur Eddin

API MPMS 11,1 Vol VII 
API MPMS 11,1 Vol VIII

please..!!!

----------


## sessom

thanks..

----------


## idranreb

Mohamed,
can you please upload again manual of petroleum measurement standards?
thanks! thanks! thanks!

----------


## shankarmathur

Dear Achmad Bhai

Kindly upload MPMS chapter 6.1 , 6.2 ,6.3,  6.4 , 6.5 . 6.6 and 6.7.

Thanking you in advance fo your co operation

Shankar Mathur
mathur.shankar@gmail.com

----------


## sergioivan

Dear Sir.
I need API	MPMS 2.2A	ACTV	2/1/1995 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standard Chapter 2 - Tank Calibration Section 2A - Measurement and Calibration of Upright Cylindrical Tanks by the Manual Tank Strapping Method First Edition
API	MPMS 2.2B	ACTV	3/1/1989 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 2 - Tank Calibration Section 2B - Calibration of Upright Cylindrical Tanks Using the Optical Reference Line Method First Edition and API	STD 2551	ACTV	1/1/1965 (R 2002)	Standard Method for Measurement and Calibration of Horizontal Tanks ASTM D1410

Please Upload.

Many Thanks,

Sergio Ivan Linares
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
sergioivanlinares@gmail.com

----------


## sergioivan

I Share these standards:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sergioivan

Dear Sir.
I need API	MPMS 2.2A	ACTV	2/1/1995 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standard Chapter 2 - Tank Calibration Section 2A - Measurement and Calibration of Upright Cylindrical Tanks by the Manual Tank Strapping Method First Edition
API	MPMS 2.2B	ACTV	3/1/1989 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 2 - Tank Calibration Section 2B - Calibration of Upright Cylindrical Tanks Using the Optical Reference Line Method First Edition and API	STD 2551	ACTV	1/1/1965 (R 2002)	Standard Method for Measurement and Calibration of Horizontal Tanks ASTM D1410

Please Upload.

Many Thanks,

Sergio Ivan Linares
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
sergioivanlinares@gmail.com

I Share :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sergioivan

Dear Sir.
I need API STD 2551 ACTV 1/1/1965 (R 2002) Standard Method for Measurement and Calibration of Horizontal Tanks ASTM D1410
Please upload.

Many thanks,
Sergio.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
sergioivanlinares@gmail.com

----------


## Pocko

Hi All,

Could someone please upload the following from Chapter 11.1 -

API MPMS 11.1 VOL V ACTV 1/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume V Table 23B - Generalized Products Correction of Observed Relative Density to Relative Density 60/60 Degrees F Table 24B - Generalized Products Correction of Volume 

API MPMS 11.1 VOL VI ACTV 1/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume VI Table 24C - Volume Correction Factors for Individual and Special Applications Volume Correction to 60 Degrees F Against Thermal Expansion Coefficients at 60 Degre

API MPMS 11.1 VOL VII ACTV 1/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume VII Table 53A - Generalized Crude Oils Correction of Observed Density to Density at 15 Degrees C Table 54A - Generalized Crude Oils Correction of Volume to 15 Degree

API MPMS 11.1 VOL VIII ACTV 1/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume VIII Table 53B - Generalized Products Correction of Observed Density to Density at 15 Degrees C Table 54B - Generalized Products Correction of Volume to 15 Degrees C

API MPMS 11.1 VOL IX ACTV 8/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume IX Table 54C - Volume Correction Factors for Individual and Special Applications Volume Correction to 15 Degrees C Against Thermal Expansion Coefficients at 15 Degre

API MPMS 11.1 VOL XIII ACTV 1/1/1982 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume XIII Table 5D-Generalized Lubricating Oils Correction of Observed API Gravity to API Gravity at 60 Degrees F Table 6D-Generalized Lubricating Oils Correction of Volu

Thanks to all who have posted here, i truly appreciate it - Pocko.

----------


## mudassar587

Could anyone uplaod it again 


Thanks in advanceSee More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## diegonaranjo

Hy, 
Please, I nedd  API STD 2560 ACTV 12/1/2003 Reconciliation of Liquid Pipeline Quantities First Edition. 
Could you help me?
Thanks a lot.
Diego Naranjo

----------


## minmindl

thanks!!!

----------


## s@ndy

Please share API MPMS 5.6 and 5.8

many thanks

----------


## Monstrr

Section 6Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Coriolis Meters
and
Section 8 - Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Ultrasonic Flow Meters Using Transit Time Technology

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mudassar587

Thanks alot buddy for your profound co-operation
If Anyone ca upload AGA-7 Please

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Dear Sir.
> I need API	MPMS 2.2A	ACTV	2/1/1995 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standard Chapter 2 - Tank Calibration Section 2A - Measurement and Calibration of Upright Cylindrical Tanks by the Manual Tank Strapping Method First Edition
> API	MPMS 2.2B	ACTV	3/1/1989 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 2 - Tank Calibration Section 2B - Calibration of Upright Cylindrical Tanks Using the Optical Reference Line Method First Edition and API	STD 2551	ACTV	1/1/1965 (R 2002)	Standard Method for Measurement and Calibration of Horizontal Tanks ASTM D1410
> 
> Please Upload.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> 
> Sergio Ivan Linares
> ...



API MPMS 2.2B 1st Ed 2002.pdf	  433.41 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 2.2A 1st Ed 1995.pdf	  2.35 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Hy, 
> Please, I nedd  API STD 2560 ACTV 12/1/2003 Reconciliation of Liquid Pipeline Quantities First Edition. 
> Could you help me?
> Thanks a lot.
> Diego Naranjo



API STD 2560 1st Ed 2003.pdf 1.570 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Please share API MPMS 5.6 and 5.8
> 
> many thanks



API MPMS 5.8 1st Ed 2002.pdf 0.292 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 5.6 1st Ed 2002.pdf 0.393 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Thanks alot buddy for your profound co-operation
> If Anyone ca upload AGA-7 Please



AGA Report 7 1981.pdf 4.704 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Dear Sir.
> I need API STD 2551 ACTV 1/1/1965 (R 2002) Standard Method for Measurement and Calibration of Horizontal Tanks ASTM D1410
> Please upload.
> 
> Many thanks,
> Sergio.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



API STD 2551 1st Ed.2002.pdf 2.237 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ngovankhoi

> dear sir.
> I need api	mpms 2.2a	actv	2/1/1995 (r 2002)	manual of petroleum measurement standard chapter 2 - tank calibration section 2a - measurement and calibration of upright cylindrical tanks by the manual tank strapping method first edition
> api	mpms 2.2b	actv	3/1/1989 (r 2002)	manual of petroleum measurement standards chapter 2 - tank calibration section 2b - calibration of upright cylindrical tanks using the optical reference line method first edition and api	std 2551	actv	1/1/1965 (r 2002)	standard method for measurement and calibration of horizontal tanks astm d1410
> 
> please upload.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> sergio ivan linares
> ...



part 4 is broken! Please send again. Thank you!

----------


## HolyFather

Gents,

Could you please share Pertoleum Measurements Tables again.
Especially interesting in Volume Correction Factor - Volume X.

Valid link on whole set of tables will be highly appreciated.



Thank ypu in advance.See More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## Lara

I need the full chapter 19 and the link posted is dead. May you upload again?

Many thanks in advance.

Regards

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Gents,
> 
> Could you please share Pertoleum Measurements Tables again.
> Especially interesting in Volume Correction Factor - Volume X.
> 
> Valid link on whole set of tables will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thank ypu in advance.



 
Chapter	10.1	2nd Ed	2002	Standard Test Method for Sediment in Crude Oils and Fuel Oils by the Extraction Method (ANSI/ASTM D473)
Chapter	10.2	1st Ed	2000	Determination of Water in Crude Oil by Distillation (ANSI/ASTM D4006)
Chapter	10.3	2nd Ed	2003	Standard Test Method for Water and Sediment in Crude Oil by the Centrifuge Method (Laboratory Procedure) (ANSI/ASTM D4007)
Chapter	10.4	3rd Ed	1999	Determination of Sediment and Water in Crude Oil by the Centrifuge Method (Field Procedure)
Chapter	10.5	3rd Ed	2002	Standard Test Method for Water in Petroleum Products and Bituminous Materials by Distillation (ANSI/ASTM D95)
Chapter	10.6	3rd Ed	2002	Standard Test Method for Water and Sediment in Fuel Oils by the Centrifuge Method (Laboratory Procedure) (ANSI/ASTM D1796)
Chapter	10.7	2nd Ed	2002	Standard Test Method for Water in Crude Oils by Potentiometric Karl Fischer Titration (ANSI/ASTM D4377)
Chapter	10.8	1st Ed	2000	Standard Test Method for Sediment in Crude Oil by Membrane Filtration (ANSI/ASTM D4807)
Chapter	10.9	2nd Ed	2002	Standard Test Method for Water in Crude Oils by Coulometric Karl Fischer Titration (ANSI/ASTM D4928)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## minmindl

Thanks for uploaded!

----------


## mudassar587

Could anyone please share AGA report 7
thanking you all

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> I need the full chapter 19 and the link posted is dead. May you upload again?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards



API CHAPTER 19.rar 19.759 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Could anyone please share AGA report 7
> thanking you all



 AGA Report 7 1981.pdf	  4.7 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Can anybody upload the following standard :

API RP 86   -   Recommended Practice for Measurement of Multiphase Flow
API RP 87   -   Recommended Practice for Field Analysis of Crude Oil Samples Containing from Two to Fifty Percent Water by Volume
API Publ 2566 - State of the Art Multiphase Flow Metering

Thanks in advance

----------


## HolyFather

> Chapter	10.1	2nd Ed	2002	Standard Test Method for Sediment in Crude Oils and Fuel Oils by the Extraction Method (ANSI/ASTM D473)
> Chapter	10.2	1st Ed	2000	Determination of Water in Crude Oil by Distillation (ANSI/ASTM D4006)
> Chapter	10.3	2nd Ed	2003	Standard Test Method for Water and Sediment in Crude Oil by the Centrifuge Method (Laboratory Procedure) (ANSI/ASTM D4007)
> Chapter	10.4	3rd Ed	1999	Determination of Sediment and Water in Crude Oil by the Centrifuge Method (Field Procedure)
> Chapter	10.5	3rd Ed	2002	Standard Test Method for Water in Petroleum Products and Bituminous Materials by Distillation (ANSI/ASTM D95)
> Chapter	10.6	3rd Ed	2002	Standard Test Method for Water and Sediment in Fuel Oils by the Centrifuge Method (Laboratory Procedure) (ANSI/ASTM D1796)
> Chapter	10.7	2nd Ed	2002	Standard Test Method for Water in Crude Oils by Potentiometric Karl Fischer Titration (ANSI/ASTM D4377)
> Chapter	10.8	1st Ed	2000	Standard Test Method for Sediment in Crude Oil by Membrane Filtration (ANSI/ASTM D4807)
> Chapter	10.9	2nd Ed	2002	Standard Test Method for Water in Crude Oils by Coulometric Karl Fischer Titration (ANSI/ASTM D4928)
> ...



Many thanks for link. It's useful.
But it not really thing I need.

I'm looking for the ASTM D 1250-80.
If somebody have, please, share. Thanks in advance.

----------


## masboy

Help Gentlemen

I need tables Petroleum tables 54A and 54 B

Think those are included in MPMS chapter 14??

Need links

Thanks in advance

----------


## ngovankhoi

Are there anybody who has AGA 3?

Please upload! Thank you!

----------


## kimimtt

Dear nmontoya, did you ever receive a response to your VCF software question? I too am looking for either the add-in or the vcf software to generate the new 5 decimal tables.

----------


## Lara

Thank you very much!

See More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## mudassar587

Thanks alot for providing me AGA report 7

----------


## masboy

Hi gents

Can someone provide MPMS chapter 11 vol VIII, tables 54A and 54B?

Thanks in advance

----------


## robik

Good afternoon,
I would kindly ask you to upload the below mentioned standards.

Thanks in advance!
RK





> API	MPMS 11.2.1	ACTV	1/1/1984 (R 1996)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.2.1 - Compressibility Factors for Hydrocarbons: 0-90 Degrees API Gravity Range
> API	MPMS 11.2.1M	ACTV	1/1/1984 (R 1996)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.2.1M - Compressibility Factors for Hydrocarbons: 638-1074 Kilograms per Cubic Metre Range Erratum - February 1985;
> API	MPMS 11.2.2 ADDENDUM	ACTV	12/1/1994 (R 1997)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11 - Physical Properties Data Addendum to Section 2, Part 2 - Compressibility Factors for Hydrocarbons, Correlation of Vapor Pressure for Commercial Natural Gas Liquids First Edition; Errata 1996
> API	MPMS 11.2.2	ACTV	10/1/1986	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.2.2 - Compressibility Factors for Hydrocarbons: 0.350-0.637 Relative Density (60 Degrees F/ 60 Degrees F) and -50 Degrees F to 140 Degrees F Metering Temperature Second Edition; GPA 8286-86; Errata:June
> API	MPMS 11.2.2M	ACTV	1/1/1986 (R 1997)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.2.2M - Compressibility Factors for Hydrocarbons: 350-637 Kilograms per Cubic Metre Density (15 Degrees C) and -46 Degrees C to 60 Degrees C Metering Temperature GPA 8286M-86; (R 1992)
> API	MPMS 11.2.3	ACTV	1/1/1984 (R 1996)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.2.3 - Water Calibration of Volumetric Provers
> API	MPMS 11.2.3M	ACTV	1/1/1984 (R 1996)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.2.3M - Water Calibration of Volumetric Provers
> API	MPMS COMP	INAC	1/1/1984	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.2.1 and 11.2.1M; Chapter 11.2.3 and 11.2.3M; Computer Tape Information and Documentation Erratum - October 1984

----------


## mudassar587

Could anyone please sahre API Chapter 5.3
Thnaks in advance

----------


## f81aa

mudassar587:

Here you go -- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards :Smile:

----------


## mudassar587

Thanks you very much Buddy.
Could u please provide me API 5.2 and API Chapter 18.
Thanking you in advance

----------


## Ssonia_22

I need 
API MPMS 10.4 ACTV 12/1/1999 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 10 - Sediment and Water Section 4 - Determination of Water and/or Sediment in Crude Oil by the Centrifuge Method (Field Procedure)
If any one has please post it thanks

----------


## Per7

Greetings from Colombia.

Thank you much Achmad Nur Eddin.

I invite you to create a Global Engineering Network. You can read about this project on the pdf in the beginning of the following page: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------


## piter197

Many thanks for MPMS 5.5

Can you upload again the MPMS 5.2 server said not found.

Thanks a lot

----------


## piter197

Many thanks for MPMS 5.5

Can you upload again the MPMS 5.2 server said not found.

Thanks a lot





> Dear Mr Shankarmathur,
> 
> Sorry I never checked the remaining 2 items. Here are the rest :
> 
> API MPMS 5.5 1st Ed 2002.pdf	  545.22 KB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## piter197

Thanks you very much Buddy.
Could u please reupload API MPMS 3.4 old link say no file found.

Thanking you in advance





> API MPMS 3.5 1st Ed 1997.pdf	  112.81 KB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...

----------


## somucdm

thankyou

See More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## f81aa

Hi mudassar587:

I am sorry I did not address your request before. I do not visit the Laboratory Measurements Forum too often. I usually log in the Safety and Environment Forum.

I uploaded API Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards chapters 5.2 and 18.1. I do not have chapter 18 "Custody Transfer".

Please download from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## mudassar587

Dear active member,

Thanks a lot for your consideration and co-opeation 
Mudassar

----------


## ghartman

I am working on a few data points where I need to calculate the corrected API (@ 60F) from an observed API which was taken at a different temperature for crude oil. I also need to calcualte corrected volume as well for which I believe I understand I need the VCF (Volume Correction Factors). 

I understand that "Adjunct to D1250 Petroleum Measurement Tables  Volume I" contains Table 5A: Generalized Crude Oils, Correction of Observed API Gravity to API Gravity at 60F and Table 6A: Generalized Crude Oils, Correction of Volume to 60F Against API Gravity.

I also understand that "Adjunct to D1250 Petroleum Measurement Tables  Volume X" contains Background, Development, and Computer Documentation and that Volume X actually has the algorithms and equations published for calculating and approximating all of the tables published in the 12 volume Adjunct set.

I don't know how many pages there are to Tables 5A and 6A in Volume 1 but that is what I believe I need. Even better would be the algorithms/equations that generate these particular tables for which I understand is published in Volume 10.

Can someone help me with this??

I only need this data for a one time set of calculations..

Thanks to whoever can help me with this!!
Greg

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> I am working on a few data points where I need to calculate the corrected API (@ 60F) from an observed API which was taken at a different temperature for crude oil. I also need to calcualte corrected volume as well for which I believe I understand I need the VCF (Volume Correction Factors). 
> 
> I understand that "Adjunct to D1250 Petroleum Measurement Tables  Volume I" contains Table 5A: Generalized Crude Oils, Correction of Observed API Gravity to API Gravity at 60F and Table 6A: Generalized Crude Oils, Correction of Volume to 60F Against API Gravity.
> 
> I also understand that "Adjunct to D1250 Petroleum Measurement Tables  Volume X" contains Background, Development, and Computer Documentation and that Volume X actually has the algorithms and equations published for calculating and approximating all of the tables published in the 12 volume Adjunct set.
> 
> I don't know how many pages there are to Tables 5A and 6A in Volume 1 but that is what I believe I need. Even better would be the algorithms/equations that generate these particular tables for which I understand is published in Volume 10.
> 
> Can someone help me with this??
> ...



I upload both Vol 1 and Vol 2 for your convnience


API MPMS 11.1 VOL I 1st Ed 1987.pdf   27.9 MB
Chapter 11.1 Vol I 1st Ed   1987 or  API STANDARD 2540 / IP200 / ANSI ASTM D 1250
 Volume Correction Factors
TABLE 5A - Generalized Crude Oils and JP-4 Correction of Observed API Gravity to API Gravity at 60F
TABLE 6A - Generalized Crude Oils and JP-4 Correction of Volume to 60F Against API Gravity at 60F
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


API MPMS 11.1 VOL II 1st Ed 1987.pdf 25.217 MB
Chapter 11.1 Vol II 1st Ed   1987 or  API STANDARD 2540 / IP200 / ANSI ASTM D 1250
Volume Correction Factors
TABLE 5B-Generalized Products Correction of Observed API Gravity to API Gravity at 60F
TABLE 6B-Generalized Products Correction of Volume to 60F Against API Gravity at 60F
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

As requested by Greg thru private message :

API MPMS 11.1 VOL III 1st Ed 1995.pdf 29.415 MB
Chapter 11.1 Vol III 1st Ed 1995 equal to IP 200
Volume Correction Factors 
TABLE 6C-Volume Correction Factors for Individual and Special Applications, Volume Correction for MTBE to 60F
incl.
Chapter 11.1 Vol IX 1st Ed 1995 equal to IP 200
Volume Correction Factors
TABLE 54C Volume Correction Factors for Individual and Special Applications, Volume Correction for MTBE to 15C
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


API MPMS 11.1 VOL X 1st Ed 1980.pdf	  11.76 MB	
Chapter 11.1 Vol X 1st Ed 1995  equal to IP 200 / API Std 2540 / ANSI ASTM D-1250
Volume Correction Factors
Volume X-Background, Development, and Program Documentation
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ghartman

Thank you very much Mr. Eddin! Very helpful for sure! I hope to soon return the favor..

----------


## okanane

Dear Achmad Nur Eddin,

I need API STD 2552 ACTV 1/1/1966 (R 2000) Measurement and Calibration of Spheres and Spheroids, Method for ASTM D1408.

----------


## Nabilia

> Dear Achmad Nur Eddin,
> 
> I need API STD 2552 ACTV 1/1/1966 (R 2000) Measurement and Calibration of Spheres and Spheroids, Method for ASTM D1408.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## okanane

Hi Nabilia...thank you very much, really!

----------


## sambun

The link "This limit is reached.", please re-upload to ifile.it !

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

API STD 2552 1st Ed 1966 (R2007).PDF 0.756 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Budiana

thanks

See More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## jos

> Salim Abdat
> 
> API MPMS 11.1 VOL III ACTV 8/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume III Table 6C - Volume Correction Factors for Individual and Special Applications Volume Correction to 60 Degrees F Against Thermal Expansion Coefficients at 60 Degre
> API MPMS 11.1 VOL IV ACTV 1/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume IV Table 23A - Generalized Crude Oils Correction of Observed Relative Density to Relative Density 60/60 Degrees F Table 24A - Generalized Crude Oils Correction of Vo
> 
> Monggo
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...




Hi, can u help me please, I need API MPMS 11.1  Table 6A, 6B, 6C..... please

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Hi, can u help me please, I need API MPMS 11.1  Table 6A, 6B, 6C..... please



Check the post # 257 and # 258

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Achmad Nur Eddin

Please provide me the above links Petroleum Measurement Standards all links I am badly need of these standards. Here is my e-mail ID : npsrinivasarao@usa.net

----------


## Monstrr

I need:
- API MPMS 12.1.1 Upright Cylindrical Tanks and Marine Vessels
- API MPMS 12.2.2 Measurement Tickets
help me please, thanks.

----------


## fanioz

Just want to say :
Thanks
Matur Suwun
to 
Achmad Nur Eddin
for providing shared directory here : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

keep sharing ! Jazakumullah

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for sharing the folder, sure I will keep sharing the folder.

----------


## bataraguru

dear Mr Achmad,
I hope you could share all our MPMS chapter 11 in your 4shared folder as I cant access all the links for the chapter from the thread. i dont know if my internet line is stupid or not.. for sure i cant access to ifile.it. 

thanks

----------


## Monstrr

I need

API MPMS Chapter 21.2 - Electronic Liquid Measurement 

Help me please

----------


## Nabilia

Here is the 2000 version
API MPMS 21.2, Flow Measurement Using Electronic Metering Systems 8/2000 - Addendum to Section 2-Flow Measurement Using Electronic Metering Systems, Inferred Mass

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Nabilia,
Thanks for sharing the link.

----------


## emad19870

file NOT found

----------


## sambun

Thanks !

See More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## Nabilia

Try again emad19870,  it has been downloaded 5 times and was just active when I tried it  :Smile:

----------


## rashid68

Can someone please upload Standard # 2554.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Nabilia

Here you go rashid68

API Standard 2554 1st Ed. Oct. 1966 Reaffirmed 3/2002 - Measurement and Calibration of Tank Cars

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rashid68

wow Nabilia, you are great.
Thanks alot for help.

----------


## inkpen

Please Can any body upload 

API MPMS Chapter 21 Section 2, Electronic Liquid Volume Measurement Using Positive Displacement and Turbine Meters
The section 2 in the forum is the Addendum to section 2 "Flow Measurement using Electronic Metering Systems, Inferred Mass First Edition; Addendum, August 2000, not section 2 itself

Thanks in advance

----------


## Monstrr

> Here is the 2000 version
> API MPMS 21.2, Flow Measurement Using Electronic Metering Systems 8/2000 - Addendum to Section 2-Flow Measurement Using Electronic Metering Systems, Inferred Mass
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks for sharing

----------


## sambun

> Here you go rashid68
> 
> API Standard 2554 1st Ed. Oct. 1966 Reaffirmed 3/2002 - Measurement and Calibration of Tank Cars
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks !

----------


## aryamanesh

i need API STD 2.2B
any help?

----------


## Nabilia

Here you go...
API MPMS 2.2B, Tank Calibration 3/1989 Reaffirmed 3/2002 - Calibration of Upright Cylindrical Tanks Using the Optical Reference Line Method.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aryamanesh

Many thanks my Dear

----------


## piter197

Any one have API MPMS Ch. 2.2E Calibration of Horizontal Cylindrical Tanks Part-1 and API MPMS Ch. 2.2F Part-2?? Please upload, really need them. Many thanks in advance.

----------


## Nabilia

I can give you 2.2F
API MPMS 2.2F, Calibration of Horizontal Cylindrical Tanks 4/2004 - Part 2; Internal Electro-optical Distance-ranging Method
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I only have the errata for 2.2E


API MPMS 2.2E, 11/2009 Errata Only
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## sambun

> I can give you 2.2F
> API MPMS 2.2F, Calibration of Horizontal Cylindrical Tanks 4/2004 - Part 2; Internal Electro-optical Distance-ranging Method
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Thank !

----------


## emad19870

Dear Sir , 

may i request chapter 4 & 6 

thanks 
Emad

----------


## emad19870

Dear Sir 

i'm looking for Petroleum Measurement Manual Part X Meter Proving 

thanks
Emad

----------


## piter197

> I can give you 2.2F
> API MPMS 2.2F, Calibration of Horizontal Cylindrical Tanks 4/2004 - Part 2; Internal Electro-optical Distance-ranging Method
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Many thanks Nabilia, appreciate it.

----------


## Nabilia

API MPMS Chapter 4 - Proving Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS Chapter 6 - Metering Assemblies
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> I can give you 2.2F
> API MPMS 2.2F, Calibration of Horizontal Cylindrical Tanks 4/2004 - Part 2; Internal Electro-optical Distance-ranging Method
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Here is the link for API MPMS 2.2E
API MPMS 2.2E 1st Ed 2004.pdf 1.080 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Thank You Achmad

----------


## piter197

> Here is the link for API MPMS 2.2E
> API MPMS 2.2E 1st Ed 2004.pdf 1.080 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Many thanks Achmad, appreciate it

----------


## emad19870

chapt 4 , file not found

----------


## Nabilia

emad19870, both chapter 4 & 6 appear to work, they both show download counts, try again

----------


## emad19870

thanks nabila , please re-upload it aging , the ZIP file seems corrupted

----------


## Nabilia

> thanks nabila , please re-upload it aging , the ZIP file seems corrupted



emad19870, I reloaded it, try the same link again

See More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## nmontoya

Hi friends, could someone share with us the API MPMS Chapter 19 Section 5, it was release on 2009, it is about atmospheric hydrocarbon emissions from marine vessel transfer operations.

Regards.

----------


## sambun

Any one have API MPMS 4.9, please share them ! Thanks a lot !

----------


## Nabilia

API MPMS 4.9.1 Proving Systems 10/2005 - Methods of Calibration for Displacement and Volumetric Tank Provers - Part 1Introduction to the Determination of the Volume of Displacement and Tank Provers
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 4.9.2 Proving Systems 10/2005 - Methods of Calibration for Displacement and Volumetric Tank Provers - Part 2Determination of the Volume of Displacement and Tank Provers by the Waterdraw Method of Calibration
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Hi,
Friends find the download links for some of MPMS standards 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Dear Nabilia & Npsri, thank you very much !

----------


## nubimod

please re-upload the file.
expired.

----------


## emad19870

thanks Nabila , the link still nor working , apprieciate reloading reloading chapter 4 & 6

----------


## nubimod

please re-upload for API MPMS 14.7

----------


## Nabilia

API MPMS 14.7, 1995 - Standard for Mass Measurement of Natural Gas Liquids
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

MPMS Chapter 4 - Proving Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MPMS Chapter 6 - Metering Assemblies
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nubimod

> API MPMS 14.7, 1995 - Standard for Mass Measurement of Natural Gas Liquids
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thanks Nabilia.
can you give me API MPMS for LPG Mass Measurement and Calculation?
I don't know which chapter/section.

----------


## Nabilia

API MPMS 14.8, Natural Gas Fluids Measurements 7/1997 (R 3/2002) - Liquefied Petroleum Gas Measurement



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## nubimod

thanks Nabilia.
I didn't find what I'm looking for.
Is there any API MPMS that equivalent to ASTM D1250 or ISO 4267?

can you upload API MPMS 12.1

----------


## aguenena

I need ASTM d1250 08 please

----------


## emad19870

Dear Sir , 

My query is , what is the practical tank prover size required for Coriolis meter ( to be installed on Oil pipeline , 4000 Bb/day ) according to API  

thanks 
Emad

----------


## emad19870

Dear Sir , 

My query is , what is the practical tank prover size required for Coriolis meter ( to be installed on Oil pipeline , 4000 Bb/day ) according to API  
thanks Emad

----------


## amshah

Can any one share all MOPMS in single share by one or two files ?

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Amshah,

Follow the link to download all the MPMS files

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## bataraguru

Dear all,
Could anyone please upload all of chapter 11 of MPMS series? Its already uploaded by Mr Achmad, but the links already dead by now. Hoope somebody could help.

Thanks

----------


## Nabilia

Chapter 11 - Volume Correction Factors.zip
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bataraguru

Thanks Nabilia.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear
Bataraguru,

Find the links for all the MPMS standards folder.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## masboy

Nabilia cannot open the 53 and 54d tables. They seem corrupt or with 0 byte size. Please help

----------


## Nabilia

> Nabilia cannot open the 53 and 54d tables. They seem corrupt or with 0 byte size. Please help



I just downloaded it and checked all files, they all work for me

Try downloading againSee More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## masboy

Dear Nabilia

Thanks but still cannot open the 53d-54d pdf although i downloaded same again. My system says that the file is corrupt.

Is it possible to just upload only this particular pdf and send me the link?

Would highly appreciate your help in this matter since it is of highest importance to me.

Thanks a lot for your time

George

----------


## Nabilia

masboy, check your inbox

----------


## masboy

Hi all

Does anybody have the ISO 5555:2001 for sampling of vegetable oils?

----------


## nitinhyadav

Dear Nabila,
Can u please send me link of API TAble 53A
I need it badly...
Nitin

----------


## shaggex

Hello! I need API standard chap 16.2... please!
Thanks in advance...

----------


## Nabilia

nitinhyadav, I don't have 53A

API MPMS 16.2, Measurement of Hydrocarbon Fluids By Weight or Mass 11/1994 Reaffirmed 3/2002 - Section 2-Mass Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons in Vertical Cylindrical Storage Tanks By Hydrostatic Tank Gauging
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

OK, some cannot open the Chapter 11 zip file, here are all my chapter 11 files. Please contribute newer or missing files. 

API MPMS 11.1 Addendum 1 9/2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.1.1, Volume Correction Factors 8/1980 (R 8/1987) - TABLES 5A & 6A-Generalized Crude Oil and JP-4 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.1.2, Volume Correction Factors 8/1980 (R 8/1987) - TABLE 5B-Generalized Products Correction of Observed API Gravity to API Gravity at 60F TABLE 6B-Generalized Products Correction of Volume to 60F Against API Gravity at 60F 2540
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.1.3, 1/1995 TABLE 6C, TABLE 54C
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.1.10, 8/1980 Background, Development, and Program Documentation
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.1.11-12, 7/1982 Petroleum Measurement Tables - Intraconversion Between Volume Measures and Density Measures
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.1.14, 1/1982 Table 53D & 54D Lubricating Oils Correction
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.2.1, 8/1984 Compressibility Factors for Hydrocarbons; 0-90&#186;API Gravity Range
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.2.1, 10/1984 Errata
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.2.1, 11.2.1M, 11.2.3 and 11.2.3M 8/1984 Computer Tape Information and Documentation.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.2.5, Physical Properties Data 9/2007 - A Simplified Vapor Pressure Correlation for Commercial NGLs (foreword only)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.5.1, Physical Properties Data 3/2009 Section 5Density/Weight/Volume Intraconversion Part 1Conversions of API Gravity at 60 F Adjunct to; ASTM D1250-08 and IP 200/08
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.5.2, Physical Properties Data 3/2009 Section 5Density/Weight/Volume Intraconversion Part 2Conversions for Relative Density (60/60 F) Adjunct to; ASTM D1250-08 and IP 200/08
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.5.3, Physical Properties Data 3/2009 Section 5Density/Weight/Volume Intraconversion Part 3Conversions for Absolute Density at 15 C Adjunct to; ASTM D1250-08 and IP 200/08
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## remus

can anybody share 17.10 and 17.11 ? thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Nabilia

I have only...
API MPMS 17.10.2, Marine Measurement Section 11/2007 - Measurement of Refrigerated and/or Pressurized Cargoes on Board Marine Gas Carriers Part 2 Liquified Petroleum and Chemical Gases

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Sorry, this is contents only, somebody help remus find 17.10 and 17.11

----------


## remus

thanks a lot  :Smile:

----------


## remus

is not complete, only few pages.

----------


## 2m207

thanks,Nabilia

See More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## seth_pebbles

I am trying to find the exact steps for the old way to calculate VCF. I can find the steps to calculate it the new way, but I need the steps from before the 2004 revision. Someone told me it was ASTM vol. 10 and this is not correct. Thanks

----------


## remus

Hi, Seth, I think you're looking for ASTM D 1250 ( several volumes ) equivalent to API MPMS 11.1 ( several volumes ). Some volumes could be found if you browse forum history.

----------


## tanzeel18

Can somebody provide IP 37 /04 Determination of Acidity and Alkalinity of Lubricating Grease standard of IPBS - Institute of Petroleum (IP) Standard Methods for the Analysis and Testing of Petroleum Products and British Standard 2000 Parts.

I tried searching but with no luck.

All the help would be appreciated from the core of heart.

----------


## bataraguru

Hi all,
Could anyone provide me 
- API MPMS 4.9 part 3 - Determination of Displacement Provers by the Master Meter Methood of Calibration.
- API MPMS 4.9 part 4 - Determination of Displacement Provers by the Gravimetric Meter Methood of Calibration.

my client is asking me quite a lot of question.huh

----------


## aionline

Thanks

----------


## shfsart

Thanks very much Nabilia.

----------


## ghartman

Hello everyone,
Does anyone have API MPMS Chapter 14.5 (Calculation of Gross Heating Value, Relative Density .....)??

Preferrably Third Edition Jan 2009 but I'll take anything..

Thanks!
Greg

----------


## Nabilia

API MPMS 14.5, 1996 (R 3:2002) Calculation of Gross Heating Value, Relative Density and Compressibility Factor for Natural Gas Mixtures from Compositional Analysis.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rudyss

hi....please help me..i really need API RP 86  for Measurement of Multiphase Flow

thx

----------


## piter197

> I have only...
> API MPMS 17.10.2, Marine Measurement Section 11/2007 - Measurement of Refrigerated and/or Pressurized Cargoes on Board Marine Gas Carriers Part 2 Liquified Petroleum and Chemical Gases
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Many thanks........ do you have API MPMS 17.1 and MPMS 17.12 ???

----------


## angeljos

My Friends:
Please  API MPMS chapter 11.5 / 2009 and ASTM D1250-08.
Thank you.
Angel

----------


## mkhurram79

> Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards
> 
> By American Petroleum Institute
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks MohamedSee More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Angel,

Follow the link to this Folder you will find all MPMS standards **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,

----------


## rudyss

i really need your help guys....
please  i need API RP 86..

thx a lot..

----------


## rudyss

i really need your help guys....
please i need API RP 86..

thx a lot..


rud_fin@yahoo.com

----------


## angeljos

Hello Nabilia: 
NO SE PUEDE BAJAR (NO DOWNLOAD) EL ZIP CHAPTER 11.
PLEASE
THANK

----------


## Nabilia

> Hello Nabilia: 
> NO SE PUEDE BAJAR (NO DOWNLOAD) EL ZIP CHAPTER 11.
> PLEASE
> THANK



There is nothing wrong with the Chapter 11 file, check your firewall or use a different browser

----------


## masboy

Hi all

I think that you will really like this file. Check it out  :Wink: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Best Regards
Masboy

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks Masboy for the share, Good Info.

----------


## akiller

> Hi Guys,
> *
> ALL ABOUT API MANUAL OF PETROLEUM MEASUREMENT STANDARD (MPMS)*
> 
> In my API Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standard (MPMS) library, I have the following standard as stated below. The size of file is about 554 MB and I do not have much time to upload all the files. But...... I will _upload base on request only_ on this web pages. You just ask which one you need and I upload it ( no special request to certain email adress ) 
> 
> API	H00005	PEND	11/1/2000	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards - Draft Standard - Sediment and Water - Continuous On-Line Measurement of Water Content in Petroleum and Petroleum Products First Edition
> API	H00008	PEND	10/1/2002	Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Ultrasonic Flowmeters Using Transit Time Technology First Edition
> API	INTERPRETATIONS 1988	ACTV	10/1/1989	1988 Interpretations - Technical Publications Answers to Technical Inquiries
> ...




it will be helpful if u make a ******* of this whole file....  :Smile: 
i am looking forward to download this whole massive sharing... thanks...  :Big Grin:

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear AKILLER,

Most of the above files are avaliable in the folder you can follow the link to this Folder for all the MPMS standards **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,

----------


## lacv2k

Dear Sirs,

Could you please help me to find the following API documents:
 API SPEC 11N Specification for Lease Automatic Custody Transfer (LACT) Equipment 
 API MPMS 6.1 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 6 - Metering Assemblies Section 1 - Lease Automatic Custody Transfer (LACT) Systems

Also any additional information about LACT units?

Thank you in advance for your help.
Best regards,

Luis A. Cristobal V.

----------


## masboy

Dear Luis

Please find below a link for MPMS 6.1

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

N'joy  :Wink:

----------


## angeljos

Dear Nabilia:
Please AGA Report No. 7, Measurement of Natural Gas by Turbine Meter (2006)
THANK


ANGELSee More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## lacv2k

Thank you, masboy!

What about API SPEC 11N? Do you know how can I get it?

Best regards!

----------


## Nabilia

> Thank you, masboy!
> 
> What about API SPEC 11N? Do you know how can I get it?
> 
> Best regards!



API Specification 11N 4th Ed. Nov. 1994 - Specification for Lease Automatic Custody Transfer (LACT) Equipment.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lacv2k

Thank you very much Nabilia!!

----------


## shankarmathur

Thanks a lot Nabilia

Shankar Mathur

----------


## boomerangbomb99

thanks alot, but I can't download 'cause link die

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Would you please provide the following API MPMS Standard :

API MPMS Chapter 5.3, MeteringMeasurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Turbine Meters, Fifth Edition, September 2005

API MPMS Chapter 19.4, Recommended Practice for Speciation of Evaporative Losses, Second Edition, September 2005

----------


## Nabilia

API MPMS 5.3, Metering 9:2005 - Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Turbine Meters.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 5.3, Addendum 1 July 2009.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 19.4, Recommended Practice for Speciation of Evaporative Losses 9:2005.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 19.4, 3:2007 Errata.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Thanks Nabilia !

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thanks Nabilla

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Nabilla, appreciated if you could upload following standard which I need it 


API MPMS Chapter 14.9
Measurement of Natural Gas by Coriolis Meter (AGA Report No. 11-2003) 1st Ed 2003

API MPMS Chapter 14.10
Measurement of Flow to Flares 1st Ed 2007

API MPMS Chapter 21.2-A1
Addendum 1 to Flow Measurement Using Electronic Metering Systems, Inferred Mass 1st Ed 2000

API MPMS Chapter 22.1
Testing ProtocolsGeneral Guidelines for Developing Testing Protocols for Devices Used in the Measurement of Hydrocarbon Fluids 1st Ed 2006

API MPMS Chapter 22.2
Testing ProtocolsDifferential Pressure Flow Measurement Devices (Supersedes MPMS Chapter 5.7)
1st Ed 2005

API TR 2568
Evaporative Loss from the Cleaning of Storage Tanks 1st Ed 2007

API TR 2567
Evaporative Loss from Storage Tank Floating Roof Landings 1st Ed 2005

API Publ 2566
State of the Art Multiphase Flow Metering 1st Ed 2004

----------


## angeljos

Nabilla, appreciated if you could upload following standard which I need it 
Chapter 17.1-SPANISH
Guidelines for Marine Cargo InspectionSpanish 2008
THANK YOU
ANGEL

----------


## Nabilia

> Nabilla, appreciated if you could upload following standard which I need it 
> 
> 
> API MPMS Chapter 14.9
> Measurement of Natural Gas by Coriolis Meter (AGA Report No. 11-2003) 1st Ed 2003
> 
> API MPMS Chapter 14.10
> Measurement of Flow to Flares 1st Ed 2007
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, these are not in my files either.See More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## Monstrr

> API MPMS Chapter 21.2-A1
> Addendum 1 to Flow Measurement Using Electronic Metering Systems, Inferred Mass 1st Ed 2000



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

> Dear Nabilia:
> Please AGA Report No. 7, Measurement of Natural Gas by Turbine Meter (2006)
> THANK
> ANGEL



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Sorry, I don't have 
Chapter 17.1 in SPANISH

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Nabilla, Thanks for the share

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Monstrr , thank for your share

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Nabilia , thanks for your information

----------


## pcalday

Hello. I am new here and I would like to request the link to allow me to download the following files:

1) API MPMS 12.1.1 ACTV 11/1/2001 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 12 - Calculation of Petroleum Quantities Section 1 - Calculation of Static Petroleum Quantities Part 1 - Upright Cylindrical Tanks and Marine Vessels Second Edition


2) API MPMS 15 ACTV 12/1/2001 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 15 - Guidelines for the Use of the International System of Units (SI) in the Petroleum and Allied Industries API PUBL 2564

3) API MPMS 17.2 ACTV 5/1/1999 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17 - Marine Measurement Section 2 - Measurement of Cargoes on Board Tank Vessels Second Edition; Errata: April 28, 2000

4) API MPMS 17.5 ACTV 11/1/2003 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17 - Marine Measurement Section 5 - Guidelines for Cargo Analysis and Reconciliation of Cargo Quantities Second Edition


thanks in advance.

pcalday

----------


## Monstrr

> 2) API MPMS 15 ACTV 12/1/2001 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 15 - Guidelines for the Use of the International System of Units (SI) in the Petroleum and Allied Industries API PUBL 2564



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]





> 3) API MPMS 17.2 ACTV 5/1/1999 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17 - Marine Measurement Section 2 - Measurement of Cargoes on Board Tank Vessels Second Edition; Errata: April 28, 2000



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]





> 4) API MPMS 17.5 ACTV 11/1/2003 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17 - Marine Measurement Section 5 - Guidelines for Cargo Analysis and Reconciliation of Cargo Quantities Second Edition



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## HIRENRP

Dear Friend,

This links are not working.

Pls send the fresh link for downloading complete Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards.

Thanks in advance,

----------


## HIRENRP

Dear Friend,

The links are not working.

Pls send fresh link for complete download of MPMS.

Thanks in advance

----------


## Monstrr

Casey Hodges
Staff Engineer & Flow Measurement Instructor:
"API MPMS Chapter 22.2  Testing Protocol for Differential Pressure Flow Measurement
Devices"
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pcalday

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> 
> ...



Got the files. Many thanks.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Casey Hodges
> Staff Engineer & Flow Measurement Instructor:
> "API MPMS Chapter 22.2  Testing Protocol for Differential Pressure Flow Measurement
> Devices"
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



Monstrr , thank for your shareSee More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## zuraide2

Dear Mr Achmad Nur Eddin

Can you re post below link/file? The file has expired. 

Thank you very much.

...>>

    API MPMS 11.1 VOL VIII 1st Ed 1980.pdf 39.824 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

    Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume VIII Table 53B - Generalized Products Correction of Observed Density to Density at 15 Degrees C Table 54B - Generalized Products Correction of Volume to 15 Degrees C

----------


## viskzsenior

Can u help on this?

I'm looking for AIA Guidelines for Design and Construction of Health Care Facilities. Do u have or know anyone who can upload it?

----------


## aramco_one

Hi Achmad

I need this:
API MPMS 3.1B ACTV 6/1/2001 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging Section 1B - Standard Practice for Level Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons in Stationary Tanks by Automatic Tank Gauging Second Edition

please upload it
Thanks a lot

Please

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging Section 1B - Standard Practice for Level Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons in Stationary Tanks by Automatic Tank Gauging Second Edition
API MPMS 3.1B 2nd Ed 2001.pdf 0.290 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

API MPMS 11.1 VOL VIII 1st Ed 1980.pdf 39.824 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume VIII Table 53B - Generalized Products Correction of Observed Density to Density at 15 Degrees C Table 54B - Generalized Products Correction of Volume to 15 Degrees C

----------


## ramadhana

Mas Achmad,

Do you have "MPMS Chapter 20.6, Recommended Practice for Production Allocation Methodologies and Techniques, 1st Edition". If you have it, could you please upload it and share the link with me. Thank you for your help.

Salam satu bangsa  :Wink:

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Mboten gadah kulo..............inggih saestu

----------


## WSegovia

Masboy,

Thanks a lot, that XLS spreadsheet is a good reference.

I have seen that the values of tables are calculated from regression formulas. Did you check it against the table values itself?

Thanks, Walter

----------


## tmlim

Dear all,

Does anyone have the latest API MPMS 11.1 2004 Ed and with 2007 Addendum? 

Would appreciate if this can eb uploaded and shared.

Best regards

----------


## qzolopez

Very Very Thaks!!

----------


## ramadhana

> Mboten gadah kulo..............inggih saestu



Terima kasih mas.. Yowes kalo engga ada..

----------


## WSegovia

Dear Achmad

I have checked all the uploaded files, but could not find the following files because either hyperlink is not available or was not uploaded.

Please upload again.

API MPMS 11.1 VOL IV
API MPMS 11.1 VOL V
API MPMS 11.1 VOL VI
API MPMS 11.1 VOL VII
API MPMS 11.1 VOL IX


API MPMS 11.1 VOL XIII

Thank you in advance,

WalterSee More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## mirro

please guys

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

API MPMS 11.1 VOL IV 1st Ed 1987.pdf	  44.09 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Because it is a huge size I'll upload partially. Be patient

----------


## piter197

Pak Achmad, many thanks......






> API MPMS 11.1 VOL IV 1st Ed 1987.pdf	  44.09 MB	
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...

----------


## WSegovia

Thanks Achmad.

You are generosity is great.

----------


## NandoEs

I need the full chapter 19 and the link posted is dead. May you upload again?
is posible in other server?

Many thanks in advance.

Regards

----------


## masboy

Hey Nando

Check this out

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aguenena

Could you please upload  part 1 to part 5 of ISO 7507

----------


## donglei304

i need

API MPMS 11.4.1 ACTV 12/1/2003 Measurement StandardsChapter 11Physical PropertiesData Section 4Properties of Reference Materials Part 1Density of Water and Water Volumetric Correction Factors for Water Calibration of Volumetric Provers First Edition


thanks

----------


## rudyss

please all of chapter 2 and chapter 8

----------


## rudyss

mas nurdin, please up load full of  chapter 2 and chapter 8 

thx alot mas nurdin

----------


## edwirenq

Dear Friend,

The links are not working.

Can you refresh the link for complete download of MPMS chapters 3, 9, 11.2.2, and upload ASTM D1250-80.

Thanks

----------


## Nabilia

MPMS Chapter 14 - Natural Gas Fluids Measurements.zip



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## Nabilia

ASTM D 1250-08 Standard Guide for Use of the Petroleum Measurement Tables.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

MPMS Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging.zip

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

MPMS Chapter 9 - Density Determination.zip

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

MPMS Chapter 2 - Tank Calibration.zip

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

MPMS Chapter 8 - Sampling.zip

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

> Could you please upload  part 1 to part 5 of ISO 7507



ISO 7507-1 to 5.zip   Petroleum and liquid petroleum products-Calibration of vertical cylindrical tanks

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## JX2

Hello,

Does anyone have the Manual of Petroleum Measurements Standards  Chapter 11.2.4 - it is for gases (Butane, Propane, etc...).

If so, can you please share it?

Tanks in advance.

----------


## edwirenq

Can you help me, I need MPMS 11.2.8

Thanks

----------


## Riccardo

Can someone help me to find the API MPMS 14.2 (or AGA report n 8).

I try to find it but I notice that it's very difficult .......... I don't understand why, does someone can explane me this?

Thanks

----------


## salmanahmad

cat i get logplotter software from here.i am new member.

----------


## BEANIE

Thank you

----------


## salmanahmad

can anyone upload the link of easy way of measure water saturation and hydrocarbon saturation frol well data or logs.


i need simple formuleas or any calculator for this. thanxSee More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## mahmoud_abouzeid

Hello Mohamed, 

Please could you upload the fiel again, the 2 links refer to the same result that this file no longer found 

Thanks and appreciated 

Mahmoud Abouzeid

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

API MPMS 11.1 VOL VII 1st Ed 1987.o.pdf 19.691 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## CeVillegas

Hi guys,
Do any1 have API Std 2560 Reconciliation of liquid pipeline quantities.
Thanks a lot!

----------


## Hatake

HI!
Does Anybody have the API std 2560 or  know a link to download (without payment), please guys I need your help !

Thank you and best regards

----------


## Nabilia

API Standard 2560 1st Ed. Dec. 2003 - Reconciliation of Liquid Pipeline Quantities.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Hatake

Thank you a lot!

Best regards

----------


## HIRENRP

Dear Mr. Mohamed,

Your previous links for downloading "Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards" has expired.

Requested to provide fresh link for the same.

Thanks in advance..

----------


## Dorasin

Can anybody help me for API MPMS Chapter 11.1.-2004. I would also be grateful for the calculation for PC (Excel spreadsheet).

----------


## angeljos

Mohamed o Nabilia:
Please put the API MPMS 11.1 2004 for the calculation for PC 
Thank you very much
Angel

----------


## whitebear

thank you

----------


## shfsart

Dear angeljos and Dorasin,
Here is your requested :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## WSegovia

Bonjour,

Pour complementer  l'API MPMS 11.1 envoy par shfsart, j'ai ajout le Addendum 1  votre convenience.

WSegovia



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## angeljos

Shsfart: 
Thank you, please API MPMS Chapter 11.1.-2004 for the calculation for PC (Excel spreadsheet).

----------


## WSegovia

Dear sirs,

Could you upload the following documents:

API STD 2552-66 R07
API PUBL 2524
API PUBL 2558
API TR 2567
API TR 2568
API TR 2569

There are interesting links in previous pages but as they are old such files do not longer exist at the storage site.

Thanks in advance. WSeg.

----------


## Nabilia

Draft 12.1.1 2009

API MPMS 12.1.1, Calculation of Petroleum Quantities 3rd Ed. Draft 3 Aug. 2009 - Section 1-Calculation of Static Petroleum Quantities Part 1-Upright Cylindrical Tanks and Marine Vessels.pdf 0.403 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sheepsleg

Can anyone upload the following pdf? Thanks for any help.

API MPMS 11.1 VOL II ACTV 1/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume II Table 5B - Generalized Products Correction of Observed API Gravity to API Gravity at 60 Degrees F Table 6B - Generalized Products Correction of Volume to 60 Degree

R.

----------


## sheepsleg

Can You upload the folowing MPMS? Thanks 

R.

*API MPMS 11.1 VOL II ACTV 1/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume II Table 5B - Generalized Products Correction of Observed API Gravity to API Gravity at 60 Degrees F Table 6B - Generalized Products Correction of Volume to 60 Degre*





> Hi Guys,
> *
> ALL ABOUT API MANUAL OF PETROLEUM MEASUREMENT STANDARD (MPMS)*
> 
> In my API Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standard (MPMS) library, I have the following standard as stated below. The size of file is about 554 MB and I do not have much time to upload all the files. But...... I will _upload base on request only_ on this web pages. You just ask which one you need and I upload it ( no special request to certain email adress ) 
> 
> API	H00005	PEND	11/1/2000	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards - Draft Standard - Sediment and Water - Continuous On-Line Measurement of Water Content in Petroleum and Petroleum Products First Edition
> API	H00008	PEND	10/1/2002	Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Ultrasonic Flowmeters Using Transit Time Technology First Edition
> API	INTERPRETATIONS 1988	ACTV	10/1/1989	1988 Interpretations - Technical Publications Answers to Technical Inquiries
> ...

----------


## Nabilia

API MPMS 11.1.2, Volume II Correction Factors 1980 (R1987) - Tables 5B, 6B.pdf	  25.217 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sheepsleg

Thanks!

----------


## Atex

Nabilia,

Thank you so much for your share.

----------


## aveno

i am currently researching on what astm standard or guidelines how to conduct petroleum quantity computation when the commodity is on the vessel's tank and will
transfer into depot. Can anyone explain to me. Many Thanks!!!

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

TO BACKSPACE :

Please find attached standard you requestes


API MPMS 11.5.1 1st Ed 2009.PDF 0.665 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.5.2 1st Ed 2009.PDF 0.689 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.5.3 1st Ed 2009.PDF 0.726 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Dear Achmad N.E.
Thank you very much.
Do you have AGA RP 10 ? I find it many times but I can't. Appreciate you !

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Dear Achmad N.E.
> Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> Do you have AGA RP 10 ? I find it many times but I can't. Appreciate you !



Very sorry I do not have itSee More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## aveno

Can anybody knows how and what is the ASTM Standard for calculating the Motor Octane Number (M.O.N)
as well as Anti Knock Index (AKI).
A millions Thanks again.
God Bless!

----------


## Uranium

anyone have AGA,Gas measurement manual

----------


## angeljos

Dear Achmand:
Please API MPMS 11.2.4 2007. Appreciate you

----------


## angeljos

Dear Members:
Please GPA TP 15 and 26.
Appreciate you help

----------


## angeljos

Doria:
Please ASTM D4007-11 and ASTM E100-10.
mail: angeljos@gmail.com
Thanks

----------


## mshakeel44

After you have installed your softwares.......

create ghost image of your windows 7 for free....

step by step:                            **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## piter197

No such File, please reupload API MPMS 11.1 - 2004 232 pages.
Thank You.






> Dear angeljos and Dorasin,
> Here is your requested :
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## yop

Does anybody have this document _ASTM d1250-08_?
I found th 80's version but I need the new one.
Any help will be nice
Thanks

----------


## shfsart

> Does anybody have this document _ASTM d1250-08_?
> I found th 80's version but I need the new one.
> Any help will be nice
> Thanks



My Dear :
Hear you are.

----------


## qdgoodsun

I want to find some documents

----------


## yop

> My Dear :
> Hear you are.



Thank you very much ;-)

----------


## angeljos

Dear Doria:
Please will have the API MPMS: 
API MPMS 8.1 Spanish
API MPMS 8.2 Spanish
API MPMS 8.3 Spanish
API MPMS 17.1 Spanish
API MPMS 17.8 Spanish
API MPMS 17.9 Spanish


API MPMS 3.4 Spanish

Publishing, Thank youSee More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## angeljos

Please ISO 17089-1:2010
Thanks
Angel

----------


## Slawomir Sobkowicz

Hi Achmad,

I'm in trouble. I will have audit very soon. I need to see API MPMS 8.3 ASTM D5854 and API MPMS 11.5.1. Do you think you can do it and upload it for me?
I appreciate your help.
Bestest,
Suavek





> Hi Guys,
> *
> ALL ABOUT API MANUAL OF PETROLEUM MEASUREMENT STANDARD (MPMS)*
> 
> In my API Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standard (MPMS) library, I have the following standard as stated below. The size of file is about 554 MB and I do not have much time to upload all the files. But...... I will _upload base on request only_ on this web pages. You just ask which one you need and I upload it ( no special request to certain email adress ) 
> 
> API	H00005	PEND	11/1/2000	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards - Draft Standard - Sediment and Water - Continuous On-Line Measurement of Water Content in Petroleum and Petroleum Products First Edition
> API	H00008	PEND	10/1/2002	Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Ultrasonic Flowmeters Using Transit Time Technology First Edition
> API	INTERPRETATIONS 1988	ACTV	10/1/1989	1988 Interpretations - Technical Publications Answers to Technical Inquiries
> ...

----------


## tesemotan

Does anyone have an excel or access file with MPMS Tables 5A and 6A?

Thank you!


Thistle

----------


## Deer

Hi,

Can you upload the following manuals? 

API	MPMS 11.1 VOL VII
API	MPMS 11.1 VOL VIII	
API	MPMS 11.1 VOL IX
API	MPMS 11.1 VOL XI	

Thanks.

Appreciate your help~

----------


## Dorasin

I hope it will be OK

----------


## iqbal_bits2k3

API MPMS 11.1 VOL I ACTV 1/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume I Table 5A - Generalized Crude Oils and JP-4 Correction of Observed API Gravity to API Gravity at 60 Degrees F Table 6A - Generalized Crude Oils and JP-4 Correction
API MPMS 11.1 VOL II ACTV 1/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume II Table 5B - Generalized Products Correction of Observed API Gravity to API Gravity at 60 Degrees F Table 6B - Generalized Products Correction of Volume to 60 Degre
API MPMS 11.1 VOL III ACTV 8/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume III Table 6C - Volume Correction Factors for Individual and Special Applications Volume Correction to 60 Degrees F Against Thermal Expansion Coefficients at 60 Degre
API MPMS 11.1 VOL IV ACTV 1/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume IV Table 23A - Generalized Crude Oils Correction of Observed Relative Density to Relative Density 60/60 Degrees F Table 24A - Generalized Crude Oils Correction of Vo
API MPMS 11.1 VOL V ACTV 1/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume V Table 23B - Generalized Products Correction of Observed Relative Density to Relative Density 60/60 Degrees F Table 24B - Generalized Products Correction of Volume
API MPMS 11.1 VOL VI ACTV 1/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume VI Table 24C - Volume Correction Factors for Individual and Special Applications Volume Correction to 60 Degrees F Against Thermal Expansion Coefficients at 60 Degre
API MPMS 11.1 VOL VII ACTV 1/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume VII Table 53A - Generalized Crude Oils Correction of Observed Density to Density at 15 Degrees C Table 54A - Generalized Crude Oils Correction of Volume to 15 Degree
API MPMS 11.1 VOL VIII ACTV 1/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume VIII Table 53B - Generalized Products Correction of Observed Density to Density at 15 Degrees C Table 54B - Generalized Products Correction of Volume to 15 Degrees C
API MPMS 11.1 VOL IX ACTV 8/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume IX Table 54C - Volume Correction Factors for Individual and Special Applications Volume Correction to 15 Degrees C Against Thermal Expansion Coefficients at 15 Degre
API MPMS 11.1 VOL X ACTV 1/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume X - Background, Development, and Program Documentation First Edition; Editorial Amplification; ASTM D1250; IP 200;

Can somebody please upload the these file once again..........no such files are available now...........

----------


## pjulio

Hi Achmad, could you pls upload API MPMS 3.2 ACTV 1/1/1995 (R 2000) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging Section 2 - Standard Practice for Gauging Petroleum and Petroleum Products in Tank Cars First Edition; Replaces STD 2545
 Thanks.

----------


## shfsart

Here yoy are:

----------


## pjulio

Hi Achmad, could you pls upload:
API STD 2551[/B] ACTV 1/1/1965 (R 2002) Standard Method for Measurement and Calibration of Horizontal Tanks ASTM D1410
API MPMS 19.1 ACTV 3/1/2002 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19 - Evaporative Loss Measurement Section 1 - Evaporative Loss from Fixed-Roof Tanks Third Edition
 API MPMS 19.1D ACTV 1/1/1993 Documentation File for API Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19.1 - Evaporative Loss from Fixed Roof Tanks First Edition; Erratum - 1994; API Bulletin 2518
 API MPMS 19.2 ACTV 9/1/2003 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19 - Evaporative Loss Measurement Section 2 - Evaporative Loss from Floating-Roof Tanks Second Edition; Formerly, API Publications 2517 and 2519
 API MPMS 19.3 PART A ACTV 6/1/1997 (R 2002) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19.3 - Evaporative Loss Measurement Part A - Wind Tunnel Test Method for the Measurement of Deck-Fitting Loss Factors for External Floating-Roof Tanks First Edition
 API MPMS 19.3 PART B ACTV 8/1/1997 (R 2002) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19.3 - Evaporative Loss Measurement Part B - Air Concentration Test Method - Rim-Seal Loss Factors for Floating-Roof Tanks First Edition
 API MPMS 19.3 PART C ACTV 7/1/1998 (R 2002) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19.3 - Evaporative Loss Measurement Part C - Weight Loss Test Method for the Measurement of Rim-Seal Loss Factors for Internal Floating-Roof Tanks First Edition
 API MPMS 19.3 PART D ACTV 6/1/2001 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19.3 - Evaporative Loss Measurement Part D - Fugitive Emission Test Method for the Measurement of Deck-Seam Loss Factors for Internal Floating-Roof Tanks First Edition
 API MPMS 19.3 PART E ACTV 5/1/1997 (R 2002) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19.3 - Evaporative Loss Measurement Part E - Weight Loss Test Method for the Measurement of Deck-Fitting Loss Factors for Internal Floating-Roof Tanks First Edition
 API MPMS 19.3 PART F ACTV 3/1/1997 (R 2002) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19.3 - Evaporative Loss Measurement Part F - Evaporative Loss Factor for Storage Tanks Certification Program First Edition
 API MPMS 19.3 PART G ACTV 3/1/1997 (R 2002) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19.3 - Evaporative Loss Measurement Part G - Certified Loss Factor Testing Laboratory Registration First Edition
 API MPMS 19.3 PART H ACTV 3/1/1998 (R 2002) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19.3 - Evaporative Loss Measurement Part H - Tank Seals and Fittings Certification - Administration First Edition
 API MPMS 19.4 ACTV 11/1/1997 (R 2002) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19.4 - Recommended Practice for Speciation of Evaporative Losses First Edition

Thanks

----------


## shfsart

Dear my brother pjulio,
Here you are:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] STD 2551-1965-00 R(1997).pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] MPMS 19.1.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] MPMS 19.1-1991.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] MPMS 19.1-2002-03.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] MPMS 19.1D-1993-03 ERRATA 1994-06.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] MPMS 19.2-1997-04 R(2002-03).pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] MPMS 19.3 PART A-1997-06 R(2002-03).pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] MPMS 19.3 PART B-1997-08 R(2002-03).pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] MPMS 19.3 PART C-1998-07 R(2002-03).pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] MPMS 19.3 PART D-2001-06 R(2002-03).pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] MPMS 19.3 PART E-1997-05 R(2002-03).pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] MPMS 19.3 PART F-1997-03 R(2002-03).pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] MPMS 19.3 PART G-1997-03 R(2002-03).pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] MPMS 19.3 PART H-1998-03 R(2002-03).pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] MPMS 19.4-1997-11 R(2002-03).pdf

Enjoy.

----------


## pjulio

shfsart, thank you. You are the man. One last request, could you pls upload:
API MPMS 2.2A ACTV 2/1/1995 (R 2002) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standard Chapter 2 - Tank Calibration Section 2A - Measurement and Calibration of Upright Cylindrical Tanks by the Manual Tank Strapping Method First Edition

API MPMS 3.1A ACTV 12/1/1994 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging Section 1A - Standard Practice for the Manual Gauging of Petroleum and Petroleum Products First Edition; Replaces STD 2545

API MPMS 3.1B ACTV 6/1/2001 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging Section 1B - Standard Practice for Level Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons in Stationary Tanks by Automatic Tank Gauging Second Edition

API MPMS 8.1 ACTV 10/1/1995 (R 2000) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 8 - Sampling Section 1 - Standard Practice for Manual Sampling of Petroleum and Petroleum Products Third Edition; ASTM D4057

API MPMS 8.4 ACTV 1/1/1995 (R 2000) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 8 - Sampling Section 4 - Standard Practice for Manual Sampling and Handling of Fuels for Volatility Measurement First Edition; ASTM D5842

----------


## Sazonov Eugene

shfsart, please be so kind to upload API MPMS 2.2A/B/C/D, 



thank you very much.See More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## shfsart

Here you are:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] MPMS 2.2D-2003-08.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] MPMS 2.2A-1995 (R2002).pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] MPMS 2.2B-1996 (R2002).pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] MPMS 2.2C-2002-01.pdf

----------


## pjulio

Dear sirs, could you pls upload the following documents:



API MPMS 2.2A ACTV 2/1/1995 (R 2002) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standard Chapter 2 - Tank Calibration Section 2A - Measurement and Calibration of Upright Cylindrical Tanks by the Manual Tank Strapping Method First Edition

API MPMS 3.1A ACTV 12/1/1994 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging Section 1A - Standard Practice for the Manual Gauging of Petroleum and Petroleum Products First Edition; Replaces STD 2545

API MPMS 3.1B ACTV 6/1/2001 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging Section 1B - Standard Practice for Level Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons in Stationary Tanks by Automatic Tank Gauging Second Edition

API MPMS 8.1 ACTV 10/1/1995 (R 2000) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 8 - Sampling Section 1 - Standard Practice for Manual Sampling of Petroleum and Petroleum Products Third Edition; ASTM D4057

API MPMS 8.4 ACTV 1/1/1995 (R 2000) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 8 - Sampling Section 4 - Standard Practice for Manual Sampling and Handling of Fuels for Volatility Measurement First Edition; ASTM D5842

----------


## nuel1987

Dear sirs, could you please to upload:
1. API Threaded Plug and Ring Gages (12010C-12033C)
2. API Special Tests of Threaded Plug and Ring Gages (12050S)

thank you very much...

----------


## shfsart

API MPMS 2.2A ACTV 2/1/1995 (R 2002) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standard Chapter 2 - Tank Calibration Section 2A - Measurement and Calibration of Upright Cylindrical Tanks by the Manual Tank Strapping Method First Edition
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


API MPMS 3.1A ACTV 12/1/1994 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging Section 1A - Standard Practice for the Manual Gauging of Petroleum and Petroleum Products First Edition; Replaces STD 2545
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


API MPMS 3.1B ACTV 6/1/2001 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 3 - Tank Gauging Section 1B - Standard Practice for Level Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons in Stationary Tanks by Automatic Tank Gauging Second Edition
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


API MPMS 8.1 ACTV 10/1/1995 (R 2000) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 8 - Sampling Section 1 - Standard Practice for Manual Sampling of Petroleum and Petroleum Products Third Edition; ASTM D4057
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


API MPMS 8.4 ACTV 1/1/2004 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 8 - Sampling Section 4 - Standard Practice for Manual Sampling and Handling of Fuels for Volatility Measurement First Edition; ASTM D5842 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## notachance

Can some one post ISO 3675 and/or ISO 12165
TIA

----------


## viskzsenior

hello anyone!!!

Is it possible to renew the threads?
Cause they are dead

----------


## tmlim

Dear all,

Do anyone have API MPMS Chapter 19.5 (EI HM 65) Atmospheric hydrocarbon emissions from marine vessel transfer operations?  Please share with us.

Thanks.

----------


## masboy

what do you need?

----------


## eastorca

Hi everyone,

I can't find API TR 2567. Someone please reupload it. Many thanks

----------


## Marie78

Hi,

I'm looking for the chapter 17.6 of MPMS and API Publication 2517 Evaporation Loss from External Floating-Roof Tanks, does somebody have them ?

Thanks in advance

----------


## masboy

> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for the chapter 17.6 of MPMS and API Publication 2517 Evaporation Loss from External Floating-Roof Tanks, does somebody have them ?
> 
> Thanks in advance



There you go

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marie78

Hi Masboy


Many thanks for documents





> There you go
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



See More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## hafidzhuda

Dear All,

I'm looking for the chapter MPMS 21.2 and MPMS 21.1, does somebody have them ? Please share with me...

Warm Regards,

----------


## masboy

> Dear All,
> 
> I'm looking for the chapter MPMS 21.2 and MPMS 21.1, does somebody have them ? Please share with me...
> 
> Warm Regards,



Hello, this is what i have

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rajakumarsk@yahoo.com

thanks alot

----------


## colovirus

hello,
does anyone have tha API MPMS 11.4.1?

thanks in advance

----------


## hafidzhuda

Thank Masboy...

----------


## zinokabyl

thank you so much

----------


## welcomeca

I am looking for API MPMS 11.1 VOL VIII ACTV 1/1/1980 (R 1997). 
Does anyone have it? please share with me, thank in advance.

----------


## jtreverse

Does anyone have:
API MPMS 14.3.1
API MPMS 14.3.2
API MPMS 14.3.3
API MPMS 14.3.4

a really big thanks for those who will upload!  :Big Grin:

----------


## masboy

Dear Achmad Nur Eddin

Can u pls upload the following?

API PUBL 2514A ACTV 9/1/1981 (R 2001) Atmospheric Hydrocarbon Emissions from Marine Vessel Transfer Operations Second Edition
API PUBL 1161 ACTV 8/1/2000 Guidance Document for the Qualification of Liquid Pipeline Personnel First Edition
API RP 2556 ACTV 1/1/1993 (R 1998) Correcting Gauge Tables for Incrustation

The first one is the publication i mostly need, thank you

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## raimis99

Hi everyone, 

does anyone have API MPMS 19.4 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19.4?

Thanks

----------


## Monstrr

> Hi everyone, 
> 
> does anyone have API MPMS 19.4 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19.4?
> 
> Thanks



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## Monstrr

> Hi everyone, 
> 
> does anyone have API MPMS 19.4 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19.4?
> 
> Thanks



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## johnnyshogun

Hi everyone, 

does anyone have API Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.5 (Parts 1 to 3), Densite/Weight/Volume Intraconversion?
Please send to me meovande@yahoo.com

Thanks

----------


## angeljos

API MPMS 21.1-2013, please publication

----------


## zanlog

any body have whole collection of MPMS in mediafire or 4shared or ...

----------


## zanlog

any body have whole collection of MPMS in mediafire or 4shared or ..????????

----------


## antn12

Please shared for me the API MPMS 21.1-2013
My e-mail: antn12@gmail.com

Many thanks,
AnTN

----------


## suavecito

Dear All,

I'm looking for the chapter MPMS 20.1 and MPMS 20.2, does somebody have them ? Please share with me...

Warm Regards,

----------


## sandip.pal

Does anyone have GPA 2145-09. I require it urgently.

----------


## angeljos

Cual es tu mail??

----------


## nino.galba

Thanks

----------


## sebapenav

Dear,

I need the API MPMS Chapter 19.1 . The previous link is dead. Help me please!

Thanks

----------


## sebapenav

Dear,

now, only I require the Section E of API MPMS 19.1, related to Development of Surface Solar Absorptance (alpha)

Help me please!



ThanksSee More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## sebapenav

Dear,

now, only I require the Section E of API MPMS 19.1, related to Development of Surface Solar Absorptance (alpha)

Help me please!

Thanks

----------


## osers

Hello all, 

Please someone who can share the API MPMS Chapter 4.4 (R2010) and API MPMS Chapter 4.8 Second Edition 2013? Thank you in advance.

----------


## foliva

Can anybody have api 11.1 volumen x

----------


## uallido

Anyone can upload API MPMS chapter 22.2, i would really appreciate it
uallido@hotmail.com

thanks

----------


## uallido

Anyone can upload API MPMS chapter 22.2, i would really appreciate it
uallido@hotmail.com

thanks

----------


## sidou-82

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## foliva

Please reload this 
API MPMS 11.1 VOL X 1st Ed 1980.pdf

----------


## Dani Pramantyo

Pls find here 
Hope will be usefull




> Does anyone have GPA 2145-09. I require it urgently.

----------


## Dani Pramantyo

sampeyan tiyang pundi?




> Mboten gadah kulo..............inggih saestu

----------


## rajakumarsk@yahoo.com

Dear Friends
Can anyone upload the following files. Urgent please. ASTM A2598,A2163, A1265, A1267, A1838, A2420, A2158, A2784
Thanks in advance(Mail Id:rajakumarsk@yahooo.com)
Rajakumar

----------


## antoniomtz

hi, can someone help me with full 14 chapter???
i really need it...
regards

----------


## edwinjo

Hola,


Este d&#237;a he formado parte de esta comunidad y baje el men&#250; de petroleo, podr&#237;an indicarme como hago para ver las hojasSee More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## WSegovia

Hola usa el ingles para trabajar en los foros.

Hi, use your english to post in the forums.

You should ask for every standard that you are interested in.
There are a lot of standards already available for download. Use the search tool.

Best regards, Walter.

----------


## WSegovia

Hola usa el ingles para trabajar en los foros.

Hi, use your english to post in the forums.

You should ask for every standard that you are interested in.
There are a lot of standards already available for download. Use the search tool.

Best regards, Walter.

----------


## edwinjo

> Hola usa el ingles para trabajar en los foros.
> 
> Hi, use your english to post in the forums.
> 
> You should ask for every standard that you are interested in.
> There are a lot of standards already available for download. Use the search tool.
> 
> Best regards, Walter.



Walter
Walter,
Thanks for your advice yesterday down Menu petroleum measurement but the sheets are hidden and I would like them to see the formulas of Table 5d and 6d
Best Regards,
edwinjo

----------


## ringo1282001

Dead link

----------


## Marty Thompson

There are several copies of an archive of MPMS on 4share  220mb  these are all the same file

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## edwinjo

Thank for the file, I really appreciate your help

----------


## filiopj

Is there a working link for the API MPMS (complete)?
Currently interested urgently for 21.2 chapter.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## filiopj

Is there a working link for the API MPMS (complete)?
Currently interested urgently for 21.2 chapter.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Marty Thompson

OK, here are a lot of the new ones....

----------


## Marty Thompson

a couple more...

----------


## Marty Thompson

and 17.1

----------


## edwinjo

> and 17.1



Thank

See More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## Marty Thompson

OK, I have posted a lot of new items today, here is a list of MPMS that are newer than what I have.
Please look at list and see if you have these, pay close attention to the editions and dates. We don't need the older ones.

MPMS Ch. 4.5 Master-Meter Provers 3rd 2011

MPMS Ch. 4.7 Field Standard Test Measures 3rd 2009

MPMS Ch. 4.8 Operation of Proving Systems 2nd 2013

MPMS Ch. 4.9.3 Methods of Calibration for Displacement and Volumetric Tank Provers, Part 3Determination of the Volume of Displacement Provers by the Master Meter Method of Calibration 1st 2010

MPMS Ch. 4.9.4 Methods of Calibration for Displacement and Volumetric Tank Provers, Part 4Determination of the Volume of Displacement and Tank Provers by the Gravimetric Method of Calibration 1st 2010

MPMS Ch. 5.8 Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Ultrasonic Flow Meters 2nd 2011

MPMS Ch. 6.4 Metering Systems for Aviation Fueling Facilities 2nd 2007

MPMS Ch. 7.3 Temperature DeterminationFixed Automatic Tank Temperature Systems 2nd 2011

MPMS Ch. 9.1 Standard Test Method for Density, Relative Density (Specific Gravity), or API Gravity of Crude Petroleum and Liquid Petroleum Products by Hydrometer Method 3rd 2012

MPMS Ch. 9.2 Standard Test Method for Density or Relative Density of Light Hydrocarbons by Pressure Hydrometer 3rd 2012

MPMS Ch. 9.3 Standard Test Method for Density, Relative Density, and API Gravity of Crude Petroleum and Liquid Petroleum Products by Thermohydrometer Method 3rd 2012

MPMS Ch. 10.1 Standard Test Method for Sediment in Crude Oils and Fuel Oils by the Extraction Method 3rd 2007

MPMS Ch. 10.2 Standard Test Method of Water in Crude Oil by Distillation 3rd 2013

MPMS Ch. 10.3 Standard Test Method for Water and Sediment in Crude Oil by the Centrifuge Method (Laboratory Procedure) 4th 2013

MPMS Ch. 10.5 Standard Test Method for Water in Petroleum Products and Bituminous Materials by Distillation 5th 2013

MPMS Ch. 10.6 Standard Test Method for Water and Sediment in Fuel Oils by the Centrifuge Method (Laboratory Procedure) 5th 2013

MPMS Ch. 10.9 Standard Test Method for Water in Crude Oils by Coulometric Karl Fischer Titration 3rd 2013

MPMS Ch. 11.2 Data File of Chapters 11.2.2 and 11.2.2M 1st 1984

MPMS Ch. 11.2.2M Compressibility Factors for Hydrocarbons: 350637 Kilograms per Cubic Meter Density (15 C) and 46 C to 60 C Metering Temperature 1st 1986

MPMS Ch. 11.3.2.1 Ethylene Density 2nd 2013

MPMS Ch. 11.3.3 Miscellaneous Hydrocarbon Product PropertiesEthanol Density and Volume Correction Factors 1st 2011

MPMS Ch. 11.3.3.2 Propylene Compressibility 1974

MPMS Ch. 12.1.1 Calculation of Static Petroleum Quantities, Part 1Upright Cylindrical Tanks and Marine Vessels 3rd 2012

MPMS Ch. 14.3.1 Orifice Metering of Natural Gas and Other Related Hydrocarbon FluidsConcentric Square-Edged Orifice Meters, Part 1: General Equations and Uncertainty Guidelines 4th 2012

MPMS Ch. 14.5 Calculation of Gross Heating Value, Relative Density, Compressibility and Theoretical Hydrocarbon Liquid Content for Natural Gas Mixtures for Custody Transfer 3rd 2009

MPMS Ch. 14.7 Mass Measurement of Natural Gas Liquids 4th 2012

MPMS Ch. 14.9 Measurement of Natural Gas by Coriolis Meter 2nd 2013

MPMS Ch. 17.5 Guidelines for Voyage Analysis and Reconciliation of Cargo Quantities 3rd 2012

MPMS Ch. 17.9 Vessel Experience Factor (VEF) 2nd 2012

MPMS Ch. 17.11 Measurement and Sampling of Cargoes On Board Tank Vessels Using Closed and Restricted Equipment 1st 2009

MPMS Ch. 17.12 Procedure for Bulk Liquid Chemical Cargo Inspection by Cargo Inspectors 1st 2008

MPMS Ch. 19.1 Evaporative Loss from Fixed-Roof Tanks 4th 2012

MPMS Ch. 19.2 Evaporative Loss from Floating-Roof Tanks 3rd 2012

MPMS Ch. 19.4 Evaporative Loss Reference Information and Speciation Methodology 3rd 2012

MPMS Ch. 19.5 Atmospheric Hydrocarbon Emissions from Marine Vessel Transfer Operations 1st 2009

MPMS Ch. 20.3 Measurement of Multiphase Flow 1st 2013

MPMS Ch. 21.1 Flow Measurement Using Electronic Metering SystemsElectronic Gas Measurement 2nd 2013

-----

MPMS Ch. 22.1 Testing ProtocolsGeneral Guidelines for Developing Testing Protocols for Devices Used in the Measurement of Hydrocarbon Fluids 1st 2006

----------


## antoniomtz

that's great Marty but how can I have it???
share a link or if you have time send it to my mail
galeana_mayo@hotmail.com
thanks
regards

----------


## Marty Thompson

> that's great Marty but how can I have it???
> share a link or if you have time send it to my mail
> galeana_mayo@hotmail.com
> thanks
> regards



Read carefully, these are what we need

----------


## angeljos

Marty, thanks

----------


## edwinjo

Thaanks

----------


## tmlim

Dear all,

I am in need of API MPMS Chapter 5.2 latest edition.  Apreciate if anyone can share this.

Marty, thanks for all the contribution. This is fantastic stuff.

Regards

----------


## Marty Thompson

3rd 2005 is the latest of 5.2

----------


## tmlim

Thanks Marty for great stuff. Appreciate the promptness, kindness and generosity that you have of sharing knowledge and resources.

Have many great days ahead. Regards

----------


## edwinjo

thanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

API MPMS 8.1 4th Oct. 2013 Standard Practice for Manual Sampling of Petroleum and Petroleum Products - ASTM D 4057-12

in 3 parts

----------


## Marty Thompson

API MPMS 17.10.1 1st Apr. 2014 Measurement of Cargoes on Board Marine Gas Carriers Part 1Liquefied Natural Gas - ISO 10976-2012

----------


## Marty Thompson

> OK, I have posted a lot of new items today, here is a list of MPMS that are newer than what I have.
> Please look at list and see if you have these, pay close attention to the editions and dates. We don't need the older ones.
> 
> MPMS Ch. 4.5 Master-Meter Provers 3rd 2011
> 
> MPMS Ch. 4.7 Field Standard Test Measures 3rd 2009
> 
> MPMS Ch. 4.8 Operation of Proving Systems 2nd 2013
> 
> ...



Still looking for these, any help?See More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## Marty Thompson

Here are recent ASTM related MPMS docs...

D95-13 API Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards (MPMS), Chapter 10.5 - Standard Test Method for Water in Petroleum Products and Bituminous Materials by Distillation

D287-12 Standard Test Method for API Gravity of Crude Petroleum and Petroleum Products (Hydrometer Method)

D473-07 R2012 API Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards (MPMS), Chapter 10.1 - IP Designation 53/82 Standard Test Method for Sediment in Crude Oils and Fuel Oils by the Extraction Method

D1250-08 R2013 IP Designation 200/08 Standard Guide for Use of the Petroleum Measurement Tables

D1657-12 API Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards (MPMS), Chapter 9.2 Standard Test Method for Density or Relative Density of Light Hydrocarbons by Pressure Hydrometer

D1796-11 API Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards (MPMS), Chapter 10.6 Standard Test Method for Water and Sediment in Fuel Oils by the Centrifuge Method (Laboratory Procedure)

D4377-00 R2011 API Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards (MPMS), Chapter 10.7 - IP Designation 356/99 Standard Test Method for Water in Crude Oils by Potentiometric Karl Fischer Titration

D5842-14 API Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards (MPMS) Chapter 8.4 Standard Practice for Sampling and Handling of Fuels for Volatility Measurement

D5854-96 R2015 API Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards (MPMS), Chapter 8.3 Standard Practice for Mixing and Handling of Liquid Samples of Petroleum and Petroleum Products

D6304-07 Standard Test Method for Determination of Water in Petroleum Products, Lubricating Oils, and Additives by Coulometric Karl Fischer Titration

D6822-12 API Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards (MPMS), Chapter 9.3 Standard Test Method for Density, Relative Density, and API Gravity of Crude Petroleum and Liquid Petroleum Products by Thermohydrometer Method

D7829-13 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards (MPMS), Technical Report 2573 Standard Guide for Sediment and Water Determination in Crude Oil

D7833-14 Standard Test Method for Determination of Hydrocarbons and Non-Hydrocarbon Gases in Gaseous Mixtures by Gas Chromatography

----------


## sambun

Thank M. Thompson !

----------


## angeljos

Thanks Mr. Thompson

----------


## haytham9d

Dear all,

Kindly I need API MPMS Chapters one and two.

Thanks and best regards

----------


## sidou-82

Here !

----------


## Marty Thompson

sidou-82, did you intend to post a link?, there is none to be found

----------


## zach.mmz

I'm looking for *ISO 7507-1:1993 & 2003*, Petroleum and liquid petroleum products - Calibration of vertical cylindrical tanks - Part 1: Strapping method.

Can somebody pl. upload? Previous links are no more valid.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Here you go...

----------


## zach.mmz

Does anyone have *ISO 91-1:1992*, Petroleum measurement tables - Part 1: Tables based on reference temperatures of 15 degrees C and 60 degrees F?
Please share!!


EDIT1# - After searching Google results for last 4 hours, I got the Russian version. But still looking for english version.

----------


## ccorredorm

Hi, here is Chapter 1

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tmlim

Dear folks,

I am in urgent need of API MPMS Chapter 19.5 or the older API 2514A. 

Any version would do as I need to determine the marine vapour loading.  Do anyone know how to roughly estimate the ethylene vapours generated from refrigerated ethylene ship loading activity and channeled back to the ethylene tank or the flare via a vapour return line?

Waiting in anticipation and best regards to all.

----------


## Marty Thompson

API MPMS 19.5 1st Sept. 2009 Chapter 19.5 (Formerly, API Publication 2514A) Atmospheric hydrocarbon emissions from marine vessel transfer operations - EI Hydrocarbon Management HM 65

See More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## tmlim

Thanks Marty for the prompt and quick response. You are the best!

----------


## tmlim

Thanks Marty for the prompt and quick response. You are the best!

----------


## qdzung

Hi Marty, 
Could you please upload more?
API MPMS 14.3.1
API MPMS 14.3.2
API MPMS 14.3.4

Thank you so much!!!

----------


## Marty Thompson

API MPMS 14.3.1 4th Sept. 2012 Chapter 14.3.1 Orifice Metering of Natural Gas and Other Related Hydrocarbon Fluids Concentric, Square-edged Orifice Meters Part 1 General Equations and Uncertainty Guidelines

----------


## Marty Thompson

API MPMS 14.3.2 4th Apr. 2000 R2011 Chapter 14Natural Gas Fluids Measurement Section 3Concentric, Square-Edged Orifice Meters Part 2Specification and Installation Requirements - GPA 8185-00, Part 2

----------


## qdzung

What can I say?
Marty, you are a champion!

----------


## qdzung

oh, there is no update on MPMS 14.3.4.

----------


## qdzung

Could you please advise that the reaffirmed version of all API standards still keep the same content?

----------


## Marty Thompson

Reaffirmed means just that, there are no changes. 

This one took longer, I removed all the 3-hole punch edges from the original

API MPMS 14.3.4, 3rd Nov. 1992 Natural Gas Fluids Measurement - Concentric, Square-Edged Orifice Meters Part 4-Background, Development, Implementation Procedures and Subroutine Documentation.pdf
.b1 Pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## MiloradGavrilovic

I need the API MPMS Chapter 17-Marine Measurement Section 10Measurement of Refrigerated and/or Pressurized Cargoes on Board Marine Gas Carriers Part 2-Liquefied Petroleum and Chemical Gases 
The previous link is dead. Help me please!

----------


## MiloradGavrilovic

I need the API MPMS Chapter 17-Marine Measurement Section 10Measurement of Refrigerated and/or Pressurized Cargoes on Board Marine Gas Carriers Part 2-Liquefied Petroleum and Chemical Gases 
The previous link is dead. Help me please!

----------


## Marty Thompson

I don't see anywhere that 17.10.2 has been posted, I don't have it. What I do have is a preview copy and a draft copy, see attached

API MPMS 17.10.2, Preview  --Marine Measurement Section Nov. 2007 - Measurement of Refrigerated and or Pressurized Cargoes on Board Marine Gas Carriers Part 2 Liquified Petroleum and Chemical Gases (Contents Only)

API MPMS 17.10.2 - Ch17p10p2-3-11-15 Draft  in 2 parts



added, an errataSee More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## vpmohammed

PFA ISO 91-1 . The quality is Much to be desired. But something is better than nothing I guess
Regards

----------


## ALEJANDROZAMBRANO

Please dear friends upload some docs, the links are caducated 
API MPMS 2.2F, Calibration of Horizontal Cylindrical Tanks 4/2004 - Part 2; Internal Electro-optical Distance-ranging Method
API 2554
API 2555

----------


## Marty Thompson

API MPMS 2.2F, 1st Apr. 2004 Calibration of Horizontal Cylindrical Tanks - Part 2 - Internal Electro-optical Distance-ranging Method - ISO 12917-2

----------


## Marty Thompson

API Standard 2555-1965 - Method for Liquid Calibration of Tanks, this was reaffirmed in 1987 and 2009, no changes

----------


## Marty Thompson

API Standard 2555 1st Sept. 1966 R1987 & R2009 - Method for Liquid Calibration of Tanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

API Standard 2554-1965 Method for Measurement and Calibration of Tank Cars

----------


## Marty Thompson

API Standard 2554 1st Oct. 1966 R1992 & R2002 Measurement and Calibration of Tank Cars

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ALEJANDROZAMBRANO

thanks a lot dear friend.... grettings from Ecuador

----------


## epi90

somebody has API mmps Chapter 4.9.2 Methods of Calibration for Displacement and Volumetric Tank ProversPart 2 ?, i need it. Thanks!

----------


## Marty Thompson

API MPMS 4.9.2 1st Dec. 2005 R2015 Methods of Calibration for Displacement and Volumetric Tank Provers - 
Part 2Determination of the Volume of Displacement and Tank Provers by the Waterdraw Method of Calibration

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sameerahmed

I need API 2512 please upload it

----------


## suavecito

I need MPMS Ch. 11.3.3.2 Propylene Compressibility

See More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## Marty Thompson

API MPMS 11.3.3.2 1st Jan. 1974 R2012

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Picolino

> Hi Guys,
> *
> ALL ABOUT API MANUAL OF PETROLEUM MEASUREMENT STANDARD (MPMS)*
> 
> In my API Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standard (MPMS) library, I have the following standard as stated below. The size of file is about 554 MB and I do not have much time to upload all the files. But...... I will _upload base on request only_ on this web pages. You just ask which one you need and I upload it ( no special request to certain email adress ) 
> 
> API	H00005	PEND	11/1/2000	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards - Draft Standard - Sediment and Water - Continuous On-Line Measurement of Water Content in Petroleum and Petroleum Products First Edition
> API	H00008	PEND	10/1/2002	Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Ultrasonic Flowmeters Using Transit Time Technology First Edition
> API	INTERPRETATIONS 1988	ACTV	10/1/1989	1988 Interpretations - Technical Publications Answers to Technical Inquiries
> ...



Dear. I hope you be ok. Would you tell me if you have Chapter 19 and send me a link to download?. Thanks a lot

Ricardo Cortes

----------


## Mechen

Fail to link, could re-upload or sent to me (mechen002991@gmail,com). Thank

----------


## irez

Hello, gentlemen. (Excuse my english). Please tell me - how to count the VCF or CTL factors. Where can I get a new coefficient K2 (11.1.3.3 Calculation of CTL).
Many thanks.

----------


## sambun

Dear Marty*

Could you please re-upload "MPMS Ch. 20.3 Measurement of Multiphase Flow 1st 2013"?
I couldn't find it in the forum.

Thanks a lot !

----------


## Marty Thompson

API MPMS 20.3 1st Jan. 2013 Chapter 20.3 Measurement of Multiphase Flow

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

> API MPMS 20.3 1st Jan. 2013 Chapter 20.3 Measurement of Multiphase Flow
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks Marty !

----------


## rikelog

> Hi Guys*
> *
> ALL ABOUT API MANUAL OF PETROLEUM MEASUREMENT STANDARD (MPMS)*
> 
> In my API Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standard (MPMS) library* I have the following standard as stated below. The size of file is about 554 MB and I do not have much time to upload all the files. But...... I will _upload base on request only_ on this web pages. You just ask which one you need and I upload it ( no special request to certain email adress ) 
> 
> API	H00005	PEND	11/1/2000	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards - Draft Standard - Sediment and Water - Continuous On-Line Measurement of Water Content in Petroleum and Petroleum Products First Edition
> API	H00008	PEND	10/1/2002	Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Ultrasonic Flowmeters Using Transit Time Technology First Edition
> API	INTERPRETATIONS 1988	ACTV	10/1/1989	1988 Interpretations - Technical Publications Answers to Technical Inquiries
> ...



Dear Sir*

Could you help me out with this standard?

API	MPMS 10.8	ACTV	2/1/1991 (R 2000)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 10 - Sediment and Water Section 8 - Standard Test Method for Sediment in Crude Oil by Membrane Filtration First Edition; ASTM D 4807-88

Many thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## Marty Thompson

Why do you want old* there is a 2nd Ed. * this one is R2010 but it has been reaffirmed in 2015 also
API MPMS 10.8 2nd Nov. 2005 R2010 Standard Test Method for Sediment in Crude Oil by Membrane Filtration

----------


## Marty Thompson

If you really need old* here it is.
API MPMS 10.8 1st Feb. 1991  D4807-88

----------


## namlexuannth

Dear Mr. Mohamedm*
The file is not found* could you please update again. 
Thank you very much for your opening sharing.

----------


## kamal1983

hi all*



can i get API MPMS chapter 17.9 latest edition please?See More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## kamal1983

i am still looking for API MPMS chapter 17.9

----------


## Marty Thompson

API MPMS 17.9 2nd May 2012 Chapter 17 Marine Measurement Section 9Vessel Experience Factor (VEF) - El Hydrocarbon Management HM 49
API MPMS 17.9 e2 Addendum 1 January 2014

----------


## kamal1983

Thanks so much marty

----------


## namlexuannth

Dear MrTy (Super active member)
Thank you very much for your sharing.

Could you please share some ASTM Manual as below:
1. Thermal Oxidation Stability of Aviation Turbine Fuels MONO1 ( **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])
2. Total Quality Management:Guiding Principles for Application MNL22
3. Manual on Flash Point Standards and Their Use: Methods and Regulations*MNL9
4.  A Guide to the Safe Handling of Hazardous Materials Accidents: 2nd Edition MNL10
5. Moisture Control in Buildings*MNL18 
6. Fuels and Lubricants Handbook: Technology* Properties* Performance* and Testing*MNL37WCD
7. Aviation Fuel Quality control procedures*3rd ed.* MNL5
8. Characterization and Properties of Petroleum Fractions* First Edition* MNL 50

So many many thanks for your any possible sharing.
Best Regards*

----------


## Marty Thompson

All of the manuals are on the telegram - GroupEgpet

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mcclane

Hi All* would anyone be kind enough to provide me with a copy of;

MPMS Ch. 4.9.4 Methods of Calibration for Displacement and Volumetric Tank Provers* Part 4Determination of the Volume of Displacement and Tank Provers by the Gravimetric Method of Calibration 1st 2010

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Marty Thompson

API MPMS 4.9.4* 1st Oct. 2010 Methods of Calibration for Displacement and Volumetric Tank Provers - Part 4Determination of the Volume of Displacement and Tank Provers by the Gravimetric Method of Calibration

It was Reaffirmed in 2015 and has an errata August 2016

----------


## Mcclane

You sir* are a gentleman and scholar! thank you very much!

----------


## is124el

Hi all could someone share API MPMS 8.1 8.2 13 and 17... Thanks b4

----------


## Mcclane

Anyone able to help with finding API MPMS 11.2.5? thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Marty Thompson

API MPMS 11.2.5 1st Sept. 2007 R2012 A simplified Vapor Pressure Correlation for Commercial NGLs - ASTM PetrolTBL-TP15 GPA TP-15

----------


## Mcclane

> API MPMS 11.2.5 1st Sept. 2007 R2012 A simplified Vapor Pressure Correlation for Commercial NGLs - ASTM PetrolTBL-TP15 GPA TP-15



Thank you very much!!  :Big Grin: 

See More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## is124el

Anyone hav API MPMS chapter 12 section 1 and MPMS chapter 17* please share

----------


## alex91ro

Sirs*

Do you have API MPMS Chapter 4* 5 and 6? If this chapters are already uploaded please guide me to those links.

Thank you!

----------


## Shevvv

Good day! Sorry for my english. I'm from Ukraine. Our country is just beginning to shift to the use of international standards. However* new laws have already been adopted and require new work. At the enterprise there are absolutely no API standards for the calibration of prover. At the end of this year* I need to develop a methodology and perform the calibration of the Brooks Compact prover. If possible* help find the methodology for calibration and calculation of uncertainty for the prover* as well as all standards for the prover systems. I would be very grateful.

----------


## Petroller

Hi* 

Does anyone have API standard 20.2 "Production Allocation Measurement Using Single-phase Devices"? It's a fairly new standard that was just released last year. 

Thanks!

----------


## dcorredorm

Hi does anyone have the MPMS 14.3.2 A.K.A AGA Report No. 3 Part 2* 5th edition from 2016

----------


## dcorredorm

> Hi* 
> 
> Does anyone have API standard 20.2 "Production Allocation Measurement Using Single-phase Devices"? It's a fairly new standard that was just released last year. 
> 
> Thanks!



Hi Petroller* here it is

----------


## amoval

Does anyone have MPMS Chapter 13.3? I'll be very thankful if anyone of you help me with this standard. I need it ASAP. Thanks in advance.

----------


## alex91ro

Hello*

Can you upload API MPMS 11.1? thanks* I saw that it was uploaded in 2010* but the links are dead...

----------


## luisnino

Anyone have API MPMS Chapter 5.6* Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Coriolis Meters (ANSI/API MPMS 5.6)* 2nd edition.. SPANISH

Thanks for your Help

----------


## maques1

MANUAL OF PETROLEUM MEASUREMENT STANDARDS CHAPTER 7 - TEMPERATURE DETERMINATION. Please help me. Thks. pdf file if si possible

----------


## JULIOCOSORIO1

I need the api mpms 2.2a actv 02/01/1995 (r 2002) please it help me a lot! Thanks

----------


## berkcan3655

hello. thank you all for sharing the link but I can't get acces from 4shared. I partikularly need ISO 7507-1. Do you have any other link.


thanksSee More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## kelamin

Greetings 
I need I need:
- API MPMS 12.1.1 3rd edition, 

Thank you

----------


## kelamin

Greetings 
I need I need:
- API MPMS 12.1.1 3rd edition, 

Thank you

----------


## agrawava

could you upload again please?

----------


## Rojasalmut

will someone have the api mpms 8.2 R2016 4h edition?

please, helpme

----------


## nmontoya

Hi, please share API Bulletin No. 2514, Evaporation Loss From Tank Cars, Tank Trucks And Marine Vessels, 1959. Thanks in advance.

----------


## taec

Hello,
Can anyone upload/share following standard?

- API MPMS CHAPTER 14.3.2 5TH ED ERRATA1 (2017)
Orifice Metering of Natural Gas and Other Related Hydrocarbon Fluids—Concentric, Square-edged Orifice Meters—Part 2: Specification and Installation Requirements; Fifth Edition

And if possible and these Standards too:
- API MPMS CHAPTER 14.3.1 4TH ED ERRATA1 (2013)
- API MPMS CHAPTER 14.3.3 4TH ED (2013)
- API MPMS CHAPTER 14.3.4 3RD ED (R 2011)

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Richo Ug

> Dear Mr. Mohamedm*
> The file is not found* could you please update again. 
> Thank you very much for your opening sharing.



Kindly share a link to All the API Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards. The whole CD

----------


## Richo Ug

Thanks. However, ifile.it all appear as unsafe and will not open. Kindly upload a different link in possible

----------


## Richo Ug

Hi. Link does not work. Indicates as unsafe. Could you be having a different site? I need access to the whole list

----------


## amoval

Hi everybody!!!
Plz someone can help me with API MPMS Chapter 2.8A and Chapter 2.8B??
It's some urgent!!!
Thanks in advance.

----------


## junaidatta

Dear Achmad,

I need following standards.

API MPMS 4.1 ACTV 5/1/1998 (R 1993) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 4 - Proving Systems Section 1 - Introduction Second Edition
API MPMS 4.2 ACTV 9/1/2003 (R 1993) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 4 - Proving Systems Section 2 - Displacement Provers Third Edition
API MPMS 4.3 ACTV 7/1/1988 (R 2002) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 4 - Proving Systems Section 3 - Small Volume Provers First Edition
API MPMS 4.4 ACTV 5/1/1998 (R 1993) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 4 - Proving Systems Section 4 - Tank Provers Second Edition
API MPMS 4.5 ACTV 5/1/2000 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 4 - Proving Systems Section 5 - Master-Meter Provers Second Edition; Supersedes 1101, 2531, 2533, 2534
API MPMS 4.6 ACTV 5/1/1999 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 4 - Proving Systems Section 6 - Pulse Interpolation Second Edition
API MPMS 4.7 ACTV 12/1/1998 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 4 - Proving Systems Section 7 - Field - Standard Test Measures Second Edition
API MPMS 4.8 ACTV 11/1/1995 (R 2002) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 4 - Proving Systems Section 8 - Operation of Proving Systems
API MPMS 5.1 ACTV 9/1/1995 (R 2002) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 5 - Metering Section 1 - General Considerations for Measurement by Meters Third Edition
API MPMS 5.2 ACTV 11/1/1987 (R 2002) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 5 - Liquid Metering Section 2 - Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Displacement Meters Second Edition
API MPMS 5.3 ACTV 9/1/2000 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 5 - Metering Section 3 - Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Turbine Meters Fourth Edition
API MPMS 5.4 ACTV 9/1/1995 (R 2002) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 5 - Metering Section 4 - Accessory Equipment for Liquid Meters Third Edition

Thanks in Advance

Regards
Junaid





> Hi Guys,
> *
> ALL ABOUT API MANUAL OF PETROLEUM MEASUREMENT STANDARD (MPMS)*
> 
> In my API Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standard (MPMS) library, I have the following standard as stated below. The size of file is about 554 MB and I do not have much time to upload all the files. But...... I will _upload base on request only_ on this web pages. You just ask which one you need and I upload it ( no special request to certain email adress ) 
> 
> API	H00005	PEND	11/1/2000	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards - Draft Standard - Sediment and Water - Continuous On-Line Measurement of Water Content in Petroleum and Petroleum Products First Edition
> API	H00008	PEND	10/1/2002	Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Ultrasonic Flowmeters Using Transit Time Technology First Edition
> API	INTERPRETATIONS 1988	ACTV	10/1/1989	1988 Interpretations - Technical Publications Answers to Technical Inquiries
> ...

----------


## amoval

Dear Achmad Nur Eddin:
It's possible you upload to my email address API MPMS Chapter 4.5??
It's: a.montero@ibsei.com
Thank you in advance. I'll appreciate your colaboration in my project.


Best regardsSee More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## alshoc

Request your support with the API standards below:

1.	API MPMS Chapter 19.4, Evaporative Loss Reference Information and Speciation Methodology
2.	API MPMS Chapter 19.1D  Documentation File for API Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19.1Evaporative Loss from Fixed-Roof Tanks 
3.	API MPMS Chapter15 Guidelines for the Use of the International System of Units (SI) in the Petroleum and Allied Industries


Thank you for your support.

----------


## proceso1965

hello, does anyone have:
API MPMS 14.3.1
API MPMS 14.3.2
API MPMS 14.3.3
API MPMS 14.3.4

a really big thanks for those who will upload

----------


## jmunozm

Hello, Are you still sharing this APIs?

Could you please upload and share API MPMS 14.6?
Appreciate it a lot, thank you

----------


## tmlim

Dear folks,
Please share API MPMS Chapters 19.4 3rd Ed. 2012 edition plus Add 1 and Add 2 (2017) Evaporative Loss Reference Information and Speciation Methodology

Thank you

----------


## tmlim

Dear folks,
Please share API MPMS Chapters 19.4 3rd Ed. 2012 edition plus Add 1 and Add 2 (2017) Evaporative Loss Reference Information and Speciation Methodology

Thank you

----------


## tmlim

Dear folks,
Please share API MPMS Chapters 19.4 3rd Ed. 2012 edition plus Add 1 and Add 2 (2017) Evaporative Loss Reference Information and Speciation Methodology

Thank you

----------


## saqib-khan

Can someone share ISO 7507-1 to ISO 7507-5 at ssk.matsengr@gmail.com.
I will be so thankful...

----------


## saqib-khan

Hello,

Does anybody have formulated excel sheet for storage tank calibration?
Please share at ssk.matsengr@gmail.com

----------


## explosion

Please: API MPMS 19.1, version 2017, 4th edition "Evaporative losses from fixed rood tanks", or the full chapter 19, would be appreciated.
Thank you,
explosion

----------


## navneetbang

Thanks

----------


## D09

Dear Bro,

Need support for
API MPMS 4.2
API MPMS 12.2.4
API MPMS 12.2.5

----------


## amoval

Hi guys: Please, someone can help me with API Chapter 11.2.2M. I'm urged with it. Thanks in advance.

See More: Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

----------


## Hoc

Old version 1986
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sarbast khoshnaw

Hi ..Please  I  need  Table  53  A   .  can anyone help  me  .

----------


## sarbast khoshnaw

Dear Achmad Nur Eddin .
   I need   API MPMS 11.1 VOL VII ACTV 1/1/1980 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.1 - Volume Correction Factors Volume VII Table 53A - Generalized Crude Oils Correction of Observed Density to Density at 15 Degrees C Table 54A - Generalized Crude Oils Correction of Volume to 15 Degree  
  can you download it  .
    Regards  .

----------


## Shevvv

Dear Achmad,

I need following standard.


API MPMS 4.7 ACTV 12/1/1998 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 4 - Proving Systems Section 7 - Field - Standard Test Measures Second Edition


Thanks in Advance

----------


## sandrap

Hello to everyone! I need to find: API MPMS Chapter 19. Could you help me? Thanks a lot!

----------

